# World Community Grid February Team Challenge



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

It's official now!  I'm proud to announce a Team challenge for the last three weeks of February and first week of March.  *The competition will run from February 8th to March 8th*.  

The requirements & rules:

Post in this thread saying that you're joining the competition
Crunch at least 25,000 BOINC points for TPU's WCG team (this is doable even with a Core 2 Duo--I want everyone to have a chance)
(Preferrably) turn in points at least half of the days between Feb8 and Mar8
Winners will be chosen on March 8th or 9th with Random.org
You can enter late!  If you don't see this until after the 8th, still post saying you're interested, and drop me a PM!


The prizes:

Misc DDR2 RAM, LGA775 CPUs, HDDs (Ion)
2x $20+ PayPal gifts (Ion)
2x Radeon HD7770 (mjkmike)
i7-3930k (mjkmike)
P9X79 Pro (mjkmike)
Misc hardware (Mad Shot)
$25 via PayPal (Bow)
Radeon 7770 (Norton)
2x2GB DDR3 memory kit (Norton)
500w PSU (Norton)
4g tube of MX-2 thermal past (dank1983man420)
Red LED fan (dank1983man420)
Alienware Keyboard (manofthem)
2*$100 FrozenCPU Gift Cards (NF_Blake)
$25 via PayPal (NHKS)

I'm still looking for prizes, so let me know if you have something you'd like to contribute.  We'll be having a mid-challenge game giveaway, so far we have:

AMD Never Settle Game Promo (Ion) - *Given away*
AMD Nexuiz Coupon (Ion) - *Given away*
Left4Dead 2 (stinger608) - *Given away*
Toy Soldiers (manofthem) - *Given away*
Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet (manofthem)
DEADLIGHT (manofthem) - *Given away*
Mark of the Ninja (manofthem) - *Given away*
Full THQ Humble Bundle (theonedub)
Spec Ops: The Line (NHKS) - *Given away*
Hitman: Absolution (NHKS) - *Given away*
Iron Brigade (manofthem)
Sleeping Dogs (theonedub) - *Given away*
Full Humble THQ Bundle (TRWOV)
Retail sealed copy of Saints Row 3 (TRWOV)
Sleeping Dogs (brandonwh64)
Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Jstn7477) - *Given away*
Metro 2033 (adulaamin)
Torchlight 2 (theonedub)

The games will probably be handed out on the 22nd 

I'm excited that we have this competition to challenge us over the next month, and I wish everyone the best of luck in winning the prizes available 

EDIT: *If your WCG username is different from your TPU username, please let me know!*


----------



## Bow (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in and count me in for donating some hardware items


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 4, 2013)

Sign me up!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 4, 2013)

if i joined, any special things I have to do to setup for this?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> if i joined, any special things I have to do to setup for this?



Nope, just crunch!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 4, 2013)

I am joining!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm ready to rock and roll  
I'm going to get back with you with which games I have to add as prizes


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2013)

Of course I am in........LOL


----------



## theonedub (Feb 4, 2013)

You can add a Steam copy of Sleeping Dogs to the games giveaway.

Always wanted a 3930K, so I'm in this time


----------



## Nordic (Feb 4, 2013)

I am in. My wcg is jjames888, for if you had trouble figuring that out.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey [Ion], I pmd you about a potential prize, so let me know what you think. 

Also, you can add in these games (all Steam keys, can go to multiple winners) from me:
Toy Soldiers
Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet
DEADLIGHT
Mark of the Ninja
Iron Brigade


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Nope, just crunch!



Count me in then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in, gotta get to work on that i7 rig and get it online.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 4, 2013)

How do you turn in points?


----------



## craigo (Feb 4, 2013)

I will participate in the competition...
would have crunched regardless, Although acquiring loot for stones is appealing


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2013)

In


----------



## Xenturion (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Korpseio (Feb 4, 2013)

*Taking Part*

I'm In!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2013)

Korpseio said:


> I'm In!


What are you crunching with?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How do you turn in points?



All you need to do is let World Community Grid run on your computer, it computes data and returns work units, and then they're validated by the WCG system and you get points 


Prize list updated!


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2013)

Please update the prize list with the following cruncher hardware:

- Radeon 7770
- 2x2GB DDR3 memory kit
- 500w PSU

If I can swing anything else I'll let you know 

*note- I would like to request that any winners of hardware prizes commit to crunching for the Team for at least 3 months.


----------



## NHKS (Feb 4, 2013)

^ 
and to all other contributors as well! 

ah! did I say? - I'm in!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is a great contest! Thank you so much TPU community for hosting it and I wish luck to all the winners and other crunchers of TPU.

Im in!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking forward to this contest! I like how it ends the day after my birthday too


----------



## okidna (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2013)

Might as well count me in.  I already have two of my three dedicated crunchers running 24/7 (trying to get the third back up and running), and I have some other things to try with my main rig to see if I can get it crunching with Win8.  I might even have a code to add to the list (I have to verify first).


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> Please update the prize list with the following cruncher hardware:
> 
> - Radeon 7770
> - 2x2GB DDR3 memory kit
> ...



Awesome, thank you very much!     

I'll be compiling a spreadsheet of the entrants tonight


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me in as well.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'll be compiling a spreadsheet of the entrants tonight



Reminder to those _entering_- we are entered in the challenge as a Team so there isn't a need to do anything except to continue to crunch as you currently are and/or turn in up a notch or three and crunch a little more than usual.

If you want to be in the running for a prize then make sure that you post in this thread and be a member of TPU as well our crunching Team so that [Ion] can add you to the list of entrants 

@ Ion- sorry if this was stated before. Also, I did see a post on the on the challenge announcement thread on the WCG forum asking if there are prizes for other teams.... maybe we should create some form of trophy???


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 4, 2013)

of course im in  will crunch every day regardless of comps or not too


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll throw an Alienware TactX lighted keyboard into the pot.  I know it's not really crucher-related, but it's pretty


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my god, count me in! 

My birthday is on March 4th, what a nice present would it be 

Keep up the crunching!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't crunch or fold (electricity is crazy expensive down here) BUT I can offer two prizes:

- Full Humble THQ Bundle
- Retail sealed copy of Saints Row 3 (this one was mine but then the THQ bundle came along so I no longer need it).


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I don't crunch or fold (electricity is crazy expensive down here) BUT I can offer two prizes:
> 
> - Full Humble THQ Bundle
> - Retail sealed copy of Saints Row 3 (this one was mine but then the THQ bundle came along so I no longer need it).



Thank you--added!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 5, 2013)

Add another Full THQ Humble Bundle to the giveaway- just found another copy in my email. 

Is there a registration date requirement for the contest?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Add another Full THQ Humble Bundle to the giveaway- just found another copy in my email.
> 
> Is there a registration date requirement for the contest?



No.  I'm hoping that this contest will inspire new members to join, so as long as they're committed, they're eligible.  To me this seems like it best works with our mission here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking great so far


----------



## mosheen (Feb 5, 2013)

i'm in.


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2013)

We're up to 23 Teams total for the challenge!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

A huge boost--this bodes very well!


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2013)

Reminder to any new members joining.....

It would be best if you could get signed up and have your rig(s) crunching for the Team a day or two ahead of the Challenge. This will allow your WCG account to be setup properly and for you to start generating results by the start of the challenge.

See Ion's WCG Essentials thread (link below) or feel free to post any questions in our Team thread or PM a member if you need help getting started:

 Ion's WCG Essentials Thread


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 5, 2013)

Sign Me up!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

Twenty seven entrants and counting


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> Reminder to any new members joining.....
> 
> It would be best if you could get signed up and have your rig(s) crunching for the Team a day or two ahead of the Challenge. This will allow your WCG account to be setup properly and for you to start generating results by the start of the challenge.



It will give you a chance to spool up as well


----------



## m&m's (Feb 5, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

I want to add another copy of sleeping dogs so ION get with me on that!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I want to add another copy of sleeping dogs so ION get with me on that!



Done! 

I've been pretty busy recently--do forgive me if I'm a bit slow about these things


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 6, 2013)

Heck, at this rate there might be more prizes than participants


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Heck, at this rate there might be more prizes than participants



You can get in on some of the prizes with your 6950 doing some gpu crunching.... which is nowhere near as hard as on a gpu or your power bill than folding is. 12-18 hr/day running a single wu could get you around 5-10k ppd* 

* I get about 10k ppd on my 6870 Hawk (running 24/7 and the GPU never goes over 55C while crunching)


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised it's that low--my HD7770s do three or three and a half times that running 24/7.  I guess AMD just really hit it right with the HD7x cards


----------



## johnspack (Feb 6, 2013)

Well,  I'm in...  think I can do 25k or so!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> You can get in on some of the prizes with your 6950 doing some gpu crunching.... which is nowhere near as hard as on a gpu or your power bill than folding is.



There's a lot of truth to this.  I was really surprised to find that my power bill wasn't crazy high when I started crunching on my 7970s.  I didn't even ask the wife what it was at first, thinking it was going to be depressing, but when I found out, I had totally expected more


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> You can get in on some of the prizes with your 6950 doing some gpu crunching.... which is nowhere near as hard as on a gpu or your power bill than folding is. 12-18 hr/day running a single wu could get you around 5-10k ppd*
> 
> * I get about 10k ppd on my 6870 Hawk (running 24/7 and the GPU never goes over 55C while crunching)



mmm... maybe I could let the HTPC running and see what I get.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> mmm... maybe I could let the HTPC running and see what I get.



Even better- a 7750 should do 2-3 gpu wu at a time and get you possibly 20-25k ppd running 24/7 and should run cool and under 75w while crunching


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

two 6950's unlocked and a 5770 oced gets over 50K a day if left on 24/7 so yea his 6950 will get him plenty of points


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

I still never got the muit work units off 1 gpu to work but I might use my 5870 for this contest and see what they can output. I can have like 2 rigs on 24/7 for this contest. Just dont know what rigs im going to use yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> I still never got the muit work units off 1 gpu to work but I might use my 5870 for this contest and see what they can output. I can have like 2 rigs on 24/7 for this contest. Just dont know what rigs im going to use yet.



Whatever you can bring online is greatly appreciated


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

OK we're about 48 hrs from the start atm..... anyone know if CP requested a TPU front page posting for Thursday or Friday?

29 Teams signed up so far!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 6, 2013)

Question, how do I join a team? Or can I enter individually?


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Question, how do I join a team? Or can I enter individually?



Just log into WCG and use this link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

Hit the "Join this Team" button...

You will need to be a Team member to have a chance at the prizes


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> OK we're about 48 hrs from the start atm..... anyone know if CP requested a TPU front page posting for Thursday or Friday?
> 
> 29 Teams signed up so far!



PM'd btarunr about the Frontpage. Copied Chicken, Norton, and [Ion]. He normally won't respond, but always post's it up on the Frontpage.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> PM'd btarunr about the Frontpage. Copied Chicken, Norton, and [Ion]. He normally won't respond, but always post's it up on the Frontpage.



--


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

ok, joined the team and I'll install the client tonight. Count me in.


----------



## Bow (Feb 7, 2013)

May try and get my GPU's crunching for this and a little overclock


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 7, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally got [ion]'s ram in the mail today so I should be able to get my crunchers crunching again =D lost a lot of crunching time because most of my rigs have been down due to me moving some parts around. Also got my lappy back from RMA so that's another computer I can add to my crunchers, sadly it has to go back because ASUS derped and gave me the wrong keyboard (n56vm keyboard for my n56vz, so now it doesn't light up). I did lose a 6950 though, dad decided to steal it and put it in a rig he isn't using... might need to steal that back to get some more ppd


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 7, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Finally got [ion]'s ram in the mail today so I should be able to get my crunchers crunching again =D lost a lot of crunching time because most of my rigs have been down due to me moving some parts around. Also got my lappy back from RMA so that's another computer I can add to my crunchers, sadly it has to go back because ASUS derped and gave me the wrong keyboard (n56vm keyboard for my n56vz, so now it doesn't light up). I did lose a 6950 though, dad decided to steal it and put it in a rig he isn't using... might need to steal that back to get some more ppd



A different keyboard. Really?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2013)

dude12564 said:


> A different keyboard. Really?



I think the technician didn't connect up the keyboard properly, the hot key is there, is just doesn't do anything, I also check the part number it apparently its backlit so... This is why you don't get MSI to fix an ASUS laptop. Didn't get any free pens either >=( I called them and I was greeted with "MSI technologies, how may I help you?"...this number was listed on my ASUS RMA...


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 7, 2013)

Count me in. 7970 is now ramping up and my two 7950s are doing a solid 95K each.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

It's alive!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> PM'd btarunr about the Frontpage. Copied Chicken, Norton, and [Ion]. He normally won't respond, but always post's it up on the Frontpage.


Thanks Buck!  IIRC Chicken Patty did the same thing 


TRWOV said:


> ok, joined the team and I'll install the client tonight. Count me in.


Awesome! 


n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Finally got [ion]'s ram in the mail today so I should be able to get my crunchers crunching again =D lost a lot of crunching time because most of my rigs have been down due to me moving some parts around. Also got my lappy back from RMA so that's another computer I can add to my crunchers, sadly it has to go back because ASUS derped and gave me the wrong keyboard (n56vm keyboard for my n56vz, so now it doesn't light up). I did lose a 6950 though, dad decided to steal it and put it in a rig he isn't using... might need to steal that back to get some more ppd


I'm glad that the RAM came and that the customs folks didn't decide it looked dangerous 


Jstn7477 said:


> Count me in. 7970 is now ramping up and my two 7950s are doing a solid 95K each.


A very impressive contribution!  


TRWOV said:


> It's alive!
> 
> http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/228/img1034x.jpg



What GPU is that?  Conceivably you could do multiple WUs on it


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

7750 + Pentium G620. I have a GT520 in the same machine for physx but it doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 7750 + Pentium G620. I have a GT520 in the same machine for physx but it doesn't seem to be doing anything.



A GT520 is slow enough that it won't really do any good.  If you want to set up two GPU WUs, it would certainly boost your output considerably


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know, I'm hitting 65C on a single WU. Case has poor airflow (2x60mm fans as exhaust and a single 80mm at the front.)


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

Depending on intake possibillities for air (vents) it may be worthwile to try to put all fans on exhaust.


----------



## elemelek (Feb 7, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## Maban (Feb 7, 2013)

I had just recommissioned my folding rig after a month of sitting idle today. Looks like it's jumping ship for now. Is a GTS 250 worth the power used?


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all. Just begin crunching. Previously was doing folding. Is it essentially the same?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> I had just recommissioned my folding rig after a month of sitting idle today. Looks like it's jumping ship for now. Is a GTS 250 worth the power used?



Better do not let a GTS 250 crunch for the WCG, because it crunches as fast as my HD 6670 at best, in despite of its raw power and electricity draw ("crunching" draw is not equal to "peak" draw though, fortunately, in case of WCG). Unless you do not mind a less than ideal power draw/output ratio I recommend to crunch on the CPU only on that system.



ArticFir3 said:


> Hi all. Just begin crunching. Previously was doing folding. Is it essentially the same?



F@H pretty much simulates the "folding" of proteins in human bodies, while number crunching varies more (generally) in terms of what kind of calculations are being made. It can be folding (in case of the "Human Proteome Folding" WCG subproject) but also for example an attempt to predict how certain chemicals respond to each other in certain cercumstances, or predicting future climatic circumstance (climateprediction.net, not part of WCG).


----------



## Maban (Feb 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Better do not let a GTS 250 crunch for the WCG, because it crunches as fast as my HD 6670 at best, in despite of its raw power and electricity draw ("crunching" draw is not equal to "peak" draw though, fortunately, in case of WCG). Unless you do not mind a less than ideal power draw/output ratio I recommend to crunch on the CPU only on that system.



Should I just leave my Fermis and Kepler folding and crunch CPU only then? I'm all about efficiency.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

Definitely, the ATI/AMD cards are for crunchers what the nVidia cards are for folding.


----------



## Maban (Feb 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Definitely, the ATI/AMD cards are for crunchers what the nVidia cards are for folding.



Alright, I'll do that. The only compute capable ATI card I have is a dead 4850 and it's at my mother's.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

The 4850 is not considered compatible by the WCG folks, so BOINC would not do anything with it anayway.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 7, 2013)

With max HCC GPU WUs (I believe about 5 WUs), my 580 can do ~30kPPD @ 875core. Not as great as AMD, but I believe its better than Kepler and it far outpaces what my i7 3770K does running 24/7 on its own @ 4.2ghz (~5kPPD). Even considering that the Fermi card will use more power, it is still a very efficient way to crunch considering the wattPD.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 7, 2013)

Yoo - count me in


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I am new, can I be counted in for this?


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 7, 2013)

*Count me in*

OK so I'll give this a try.

Is it a 24/7 kind of thing or what?

I'm totally newb to this...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2013)

You can set your rig to crunch for a certain time during the day/night, or 24/7.

For all you new crunchers, visit these threads:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138

Feel free to ask for help

Until recently, crunching was all CPU. Now you can use your GPU to have more PPD (points per day) than a CPU. AMD GPU's (especially the 7 series) give the most points.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

theonedub said:


> With max HCC GPU WUs (I believe about 5 WUs), my 580 can do ~30kPPD @ 875core. Not as great as AMD, but I believe its better than Kepler and it far outpaces what my i7 3770K does running 24/7 on its own @ 4.2ghz (~5kPPD). Even considering that the Fermi card will use more power, it is still a very efficient way to crunch considering the wattPD.



My HD 6670 DDR3 does one WU in about 12 minutes (one WU at a time), a GTS 450 does about the same according to Brandonwh64 (so a higher middle class nVidia is doing as well as a lower middle class AMD of ~50 watts peak).


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> OK so I'll give this a try.
> 
> Is it a 24/7 kind of thing or what?
> 
> I'm totally newb to this...



What are you planning to crunch with? CPU and/or GPU?


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 7, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What are you planning to crunch with? CPU and/or GPU?



I have an "old" qx9770 running stock and 2 ATI 5850s. If I'm not doing anything important on my PC, I don't mind having the cpu and gfxs working 100%. 

Just need to see how to set it all up. Not even sure 5850s will work...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in, but I will decline any hardware and high value prizes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I have an "old" qx9770 running stock and 2 ATI 5850s. If I'm not doing anything important on my PC, I don't mind having the cpu and gfxs working 100%.
> 
> Just need to see how to set it all up. Not even sure 5850s will work...


HD 5850s will work. You could let those run one GPU WU per GPU (and two normal WUs on the two cores that do not drive the GPUs), or alternatively you could run multiple WUs per GPU (still using 2 cores for the GPUs and 2 for regular WUs and/or other tasks).
The latter should be giving a higher daily output as well as a better output per watt, but it will probably bring the power draw of the GPUs closer to their peak power draw.
The firstmentioned option will be using slightly less power and generate less output, but will be easier to setup.

However, I think that [Ion], Norton, HammerOn or ChickenPatty can give better advice on this.


----------



## Lukfi (Feb 7, 2013)

Since I weren't in any team, you can count me in too.

I am crunching on two machines, my main workstation has a Core 2 Duo E8500 and a GeForce GTX 560 Ti (which I will put to work when I am AFK now that I need those 25k points), the second PC is an Athlon XP 2500+.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> HD 5850s will work. You could let those run one GPU WU per GPU (and two normal WUs on the two cores that do not drive the GPUs), or alternatively you could run multiple WUs per GPU (still using 2 cores for the GPUs and 2 for regular WUs and/or other tasks).
> The latter should be giving a higher daily output as well as a better output per watt, but it will probably bring the power draw of the GPUs closer to their peak power draw.
> The firstmentioned option will be using slightly less power and generate less output, but will be easier to setup.
> 
> However, I think that [Ion], Norton, HammerOn or ChickenPatty can give better advice on this.



Not sure how to go about setting up what cores do what...

I have the impression my GPUs aren't working (0-25% load on the first 5850 but 0% load on the other 5850).

My cpu is working nicely though.

I did try setting some things in my device profile, but maybe I missed something?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

@Lukfi: In a month, it will be do-able to crunch on the AthlonXP and Core 2 Duo and get 25000 WCG points (which should not be confused with BOINC points). There is no strict need to crunch on the GTX 560 although it is encouraged to do so if you do not mind the additional power draw.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Not sure how to go about setting up what cores do what...
> 
> I have the impression my GPUs aren't working (0-25% load on the first 5850 but 0% load on the other 5850).
> 
> ...



Check this thread out:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 7, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Check this thread out:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138



Right. I've got the 7.0.28 64 bit version on Windows 7. Do I really need the beta? I read it might send errors?

As I've tasks running, should I wait before trying to set up multiple gpus, or can I hit "No new tasks" and close Boinc manager and then do the necessary?


----------



## Lukfi (Feb 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> @Lukfi: In a month, it will be do-able to crunch on the AthlonXP and Core 2 Duo and get 25000 WCG points (which should not be confused with BOINC points). There is no strict need to crunch on the GTX 560 although it is encouraged to do so if you do not mind the additional power draw.


Well I'm not running it 24/7, not even close. Right now I have just over 700 points per avg calendar day. The GPU should help though.


----------



## NHKS (Feb 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Right. I've got the 7.0.28 64 bit version on Windows 7. Do I really need the beta? I read it might send errors?
> 
> As I've tasks running, should I wait before trying to set up multiple gpus, or can I hit "No new tasks" and close Boinc manager and then do the necessary?



Hello! If you are looking for 7.0.40 download use this link:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.0.40_windows_x86_64.exe

I believe it is for the 64-bit version.

After you install, you could try the auto-setup utility(by m&m) in the link HammerON just provided. 

I don't have a GPU that supports crunching, so I may not be of much/further help.


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in too for this one.

I still havent managed to make my GPU (7970) work properly though. All projects have runned on CPU no matter what I do, and I even used the new v1.1 automatic cmd setup program from M&Ms.

Also, all "Help Conquer Cancer 7.05 (ati_hcc1)" got Computation error as soon as they start. Any comments on that?


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> I'm in too for this one.
> 
> I still havent managed to make my GPU (7970) work properly though. All projects have runned on CPU no matter what I do, and I even used the new v1.1 automatic cmd setup program from M&Ms.
> 
> Also, all "Help Conquer Cancer 7.05 (ati_hcc1)" got Computation error as soon as they start. Any comments on that?



Are you using the 7.0.44 Boinc manager?

*Note- don't worry that it's a Beta... it seems to work w/o issues

Need to head off to work atm- this thread (link below) should be helpful or PM a member that is running the same card with a similar setup to see if they can assist:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138

Thanks for joining up for this!


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 7, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## okidna (Feb 7, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I'm in, but I will decline any hardware and high value prizes.



Ah, I just realize this.
Same with ALMOSTunseen, I will decline any hardware and high value prizes.

I don't mean to be rude but for me the reason is simple : my location. It's hard to do overseas shipping to my country and if it can be done the risk of DOA is very high. I want no trouble at all for our generous members that already donated their hard earned hardware, so please keep my name out from any hardware and high value prizes.

I wish everyone the best of luck !!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Yoo - count me in





ArticFir3 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I am new, can I be counted in for this?


Absolutely!  Just meet the requirements and you're in 


HammerON said:


> You can set your rig to crunch for a certain time during the day/night, or 24/7.
> 
> For all you new crunchers, visit these threads:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> ...


Thanks for posting these threads HammerON! 


AnnCore said:


> I have an "old" qx9770 running stock and 2 ATI 5850s. If I'm not doing anything important on my PC, I don't mind having the cpu and gfxs working 100%.
> 
> Just need to see how to set it all up. Not even sure 5850s will work...


The HD5850s will work.  They aren't thelatest and greatest, but their output isn't negligible nonetheless (I still crunch on an Atom CPU )


ALMOSTunseen said:


> I'm in, but I will decline any hardware and high value prizes.


Added 


Lukfi said:


> Since I weren't in any team, you can count me in too.
> 
> I am crunching on two machines, my main workstation has a Core 2 Duo E8500 and a GeForce GTX 560 Ti (which I will put to work when I am AFK now that I need those 25k points), the second PC is an Athlon XP 2500+.


That will absolutely be enough--you should be able to get 25k points in ~3 days with those 


Chevalr1c said:


> @Lukfi: In a month, it will be do-able to crunch on the AthlonXP and Core 2 Duo and get 25000 WCG points (which should not be confused with BOINC points). There is no strict need to crunch on the GTX 560 although it is encouraged to do so if you do not mind the additional power draw.



Actually, it is BOINC points that we count for this--I need to go clarify the OP 

Thirty nine entrants and counting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2013)

2 5850's should do quite well, Hell I get 13K-17K out of a single OCed 5770!!! 5850 should get 14K-19K a piece!


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

Quick reminder- the qualifier for prizes is 25,000 BOINC points and to crunch for the duration of the challenge....reporting results for at least 50% of that time.

Thanks again to [Ion] for taking the lead on this Challenge.... I know from experience that it's a lot of work! ---


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 7, 2013)

*GPU problem*

In BOINC Manager (7.0.40) under the Tasks tab, should the column "Status" show that both cpu and gpus are being used? 

All I see is "Running".

I've manually added an "app_config" in the folder "projects" (BOINC Data/projects) with the following lines:

<app_config> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent> 
		<gpu_versions> 
			<gpu_usage>.500</gpu_usage> 
			<cpu_usage>1.000</cpu_usage> 
		</gpu_versions> 
	</app> 
</app_config>

I also added the following line:

<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>

to the "cc_config" so it now looks like this:

<cc_config>
    <log_flags>
    </log_flags>
    <options>
        <client_version_check_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url>
        <client_download_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php</client_download_url>
        <network_test_url>http://www.ibm.com/</network_test_url>
        <start_delay>120</start_delay>
	<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
    </options>
</cc_config>

Despite these steps, Catalyst Control Center is showing me 0% activity.

I'm stumped.


----------



## HBalazs.hu (Feb 7, 2013)

i'm in.


----------



## okidna (Feb 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> In BOINC Manager (7.0.40) under the Tasks tab, should the column "Status" show that both cpu and gpus are being used?
> 
> All I see is "Running".
> 
> ...



Make sure that you save the "app_config" files with .xml file extension.

For example here's my app_config.xml file looks like:


```
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.25</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>
```


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 7, 2013)

By the way, my WCG nick is ArcticFir3. Just informing, since my nick in this forum is ArticFir3. By the way, I'm crunching using 2500k and 7970. Will that be sufficient?


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 7, 2013)

okidna said:


> Make sure that you save the "app_config" files with .xml file extension.
> 
> For example here's my app_config.xml file looks like:
> 
> ...



My app_config.xml file looks right. Just different value for gpu usage (have 0.5).

I just read in another thread (reread) that the directory is G:\1.5T Documents\BOINC Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org

So I've got it there for now.

Only thing that confuses me is how to enable it. Do I stop all the running tasks and exit BOINC? Or do I have to wait for all tasks to finish before the new settings take into effect?


----------



## KrisC (Feb 7, 2013)

im in.


----------



## okidna (Feb 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Only thing that confuses me is how to enable it. Do I stop all the running tasks and exit BOINC? Or do I have to wait for all tasks to finish before the new settings take into effect?



Oh, to make the new settings take into effect you need to restart (just exit, no need to suspend/stop ongoing task and then open the client again) your BOINC manager after updating your app_config file.


----------



## mystikl (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in. Also could someone tell me how to get my Radeon 7750 crunching?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 7, 2013)

one question, will the i7 and x79 mobo be separate prizes or maybe the grand prize?  i mean with all the ppl participating, i doubt many of us could afford to buy the other piece of hardware if they were separate.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

I set my 6950 for 2 WUs and it seems to take about a minute more. 1 WU completed in 3:20, 2 in 4:15, is this normal?

I'm going to let the 7750 runing 1 WU as I'm getting about 70C and the HTPC is in a cabinet so it gets poor airflow. It's completing a WU in about 6:30.


----------



## 7mm (Feb 7, 2013)

*So, How do I join(Apart from just writing it as new post)? Is there a registration process / Some software I have run in! Please help here, as I REALLY WANT TO BE IN THIS ONE - And also, count me IN too.*


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lukfi said:


> Well I'm not running it 24/7, not even close. Right now I have just over 700 points per avg calendar day. The GPU should help though.





ArticFir3 said:


> Count me in please



 Not only welcome to our WCG crunching team, but also welcome to TechPowerUp!!!


----------



## Soup (Feb 7, 2013)

I want in!

[TPU]Soup


----------



## 7mm (Feb 7, 2013)

*Yep, found a way to set it up.

PLEASE, Count Me IN.

Thanx.*


----------



## GJKOZIOL (Feb 7, 2013)

*Boinc*

I'm in


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2013)

It's great to see these new additions to the team and TPU; welcome all 

@[Ion]: why you no add my keyboard in OP?


----------



## sujo (Feb 7, 2013)

Howdy from Seriouscrunchers.Been awhile since I crunched with you.  If you don't mind I will help out for the month. If you don't want me to just post here. I have ! quad with a 6850 gpu,1 quad and 1 dually that I will lend to the cause. Either way happy hunting.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2013)

sujo said:


> Howdy from Seriouscrunchers.Been awhile since I crunched with you.  If you don't mind I will help out for the month. If you don't want me to just post here. I have ! quad with a 6850 gpu,1 quad and 1 dually that I will lend to the cause. Either way happy hunting.



Hey it would be a pleasure to have you back. And thanks in advance  Also maybe in the month your crunching we could be able to convince you to stick to it. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

sujo said:


> Howdy from Seriouscrunchers.Been awhile since I crunched with you.  If you don't mind I will help out for the month. If you don't want me to just post here. I have ! quad with a 6850 gpu,1 quad and 1 dually that I will lend to the cause. Either way happy hunting.



It's a pleasure to have anyone and everyone join us for as long as they desire


----------



## sujo (Feb 7, 2013)

Everything is set to go. Will see what the comps can produce,I figure about 12000 a day. Lets have some fun.


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 7, 2013)

Let me in...









Please help me... i am newbie in this Bionic. i have downloaded software , registered under tpu , running tasks . what else i have to do?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> one question, will the i7 and x79 mobo be separate prizes or maybe the grand prize?  i mean with all the ppl participating, i doubt many of us could afford to buy the other piece of hardware if they were separate.



A single grand prize, as mjkmike requested 



manofthem said:


> It's great to see these new additions to the team and TPU; welcome all
> 
> @[Ion]: why you no add my keyboard in OP?



Spite 
Actually, I just forgot.  I've added it now 



sabre23 said:


> Let me in...


Welcome!  Have you joined WCG?  What are you crunching on?  Can you post a screenshot of BOINC running and your hardware?


GJKOZIOL said:


> I'm in


Welcome to TPU!  What hardware are you crunching on?  Can we help in any way?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Spite





> Actually, I just forgot.  I've added it now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2013)

sujo said:


> Everything is set to go. Will see what the comps can produce,I figure about 12000 a day. Lets have some fun.



And your probably pretty close to that estimate. The 6850 alone with 1 wu will put down right around 10k per day.


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome!  Have you joined WCG?  What are you crunching on?  Can you post a screenshot of BOINC running and your hardware?



I have posted screenshot..


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 7, 2013)

Posted this thread to my Facebook via AddThis  hopefully i can entice ppl to join that otherwise wouldn't as i posted the grand prize too


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> I have posted screenshot..



That looks good 

If you can run multiple GPU WUs at once, it will boost your output considerably (check out this thread)

Welcome to the Team!


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for helping me figure out BOINC.

Special thanks to Okidna for spotting my problem! Helped me get my GPUs into the game!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Thanks to everyone for helping me figure out BOINC.
> 
> Special thanks to Okidna for spotting my problem! Helped me get my GPUs into the game!



Excellent, I'm glad that everything is set up :toast 

Hopefully you'll stick with us well beyond the end of the competition


----------



## xvi (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like my folding badge will have to wait. I'll crunch.

Any tips on what kind of hardware is "worth it" to crunch on? I've been looking for a good excuse to get a new video card.

Sig Rig is in as well as my work laptop (Dell Vostro, Core 2 Duo T5670 1.8GHz).


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That looks good
> 
> If you can run multiple GPU WUs at once, it will boost your output considerably (check out this thread)
> 
> Welcome to the Team!



i will try multi gpu setup tomorrrow. 
before that i will try to understand better this software.

Why the project tab and stats TAB is 0.00 ? will it show value after 24 hrs?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

xvi said:


> Looks like my folding badge will have to wait. I'll crunch.
> 
> Any tips on what kind of hardware is "worth it" to crunch on? I've been looking for a good excuse to get a new video card.
> 
> Sig Rig is in as well as my work laptop (Dell Vostro, Core 2 Duo T5670 1.8GHz).



Anything can crunch--I run an Atom and a variety of older Dual Cores.

I can't see your main system specs, but if it's a modern CPU and you have an AMD HD7770+ GPU, you have quite the potential available 

The HD7770/HD7850/HD7870 are all three excellent crunching GPUs 



sabre23 said:


> i will try multi gpu setup tomorrrow.
> before that i will try to understand better this software.
> 
> Why the project tab and stats TAB is 0.00 ? will it show value after 24 hrs?



As soon as work is turned in an validated it will show a value--maybe even within an hour or so


----------



## KrisC (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my 3570k rig going ,and my i7 920 rig going. With a pitiful gts 250 on the 920 rig lol. But im assuming 12 threads should get me a decent score in no time.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

KrisC said:


> Got my 3570k rig going ,and my i7 920 rig going. With a pitiful gts 250 on the 920 rig lol. But im assuming 12 threads should get me a decent score in no time.



Depending on the OC on the i7-920, it should get anywhere from 3.8k to 5.5-6k PPD 

And the i5 should get at least two thirds of that at the same speed


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 7, 2013)

Some nice looking prizes (a lot of them too)! Count me in.


----------



## Thrawn (Feb 7, 2013)

Count me in 

My name on WCG is phroba.


----------



## KrisC (Feb 7, 2013)

Should we be joining the TPU team as well for our points? I did anyways, was just curious if being on a specific team had any bearing in the event.

PS : random question to post is a random PITA


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

KrisC said:


> Should we be joining the TPU team as well for our points? I did anyways, was just curious if being on a specific team had any bearing in the event.
> 
> PS : random question to post is a random PITA



Yes, in order to be eligible for the prizes you have to be part of TPU's WCG team 

That and you can help out our team as we push up in the global ranks


----------



## xvi (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Anything can crunch--I run an Atom and a variety of older Dual Cores.
> 
> I can't see your main system specs, but if it's a modern CPU and you have an AMD HD7770+ GPU, you have quite the potential available
> 
> The HD7770/HD7850/HD7870 are all three excellent crunching GPUs



Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6 GHz
DFI LanParty DK 790FXB-M3H5
Video cards are a HD 4870 and a HD 4850. Folding@Home dropped support for them, so I can't imagine there's much work for them on WCG (and if there was, I don't think they'd contribute much.)

Going to do some research at home, but are Pentium 4s worth folding on?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 7, 2013)

Ion, have you and the other people collaborating accounted for international shipping costs for potential winners outside the US? I ship packages regularly to the Philippines, Norway and between and it can get expensive very quickly.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

xvi said:


> Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6 GHz
> DFI LanParty DK 790FXB-M3H5
> Video cards are a HD 4870 and a HD 4850. Folding@Home dropped support for them, so I can't imagine there's much work for them on WCG (and if there was, I don't think they'd contribute much.)
> 
> Going to do some research at home, but are Pentium 4s worth folding on?


P4s aren't really worthwhile---they use a ton of power and are no faster than my Atom.  I'd shy away.  Those GPUs aren't supported for WCG, unfortunately.  If you can get a HD7xx0 card that would be awesome--they fly 


theonedub said:


> Ion, have you and the other people collaborating accounted for international shipping costs for potential winners outside the US? I ship packages regularly to the Philippines, Norway and between and it can get expensive very quickly.



No, I haven't thought about that.  I have the contributions from mjkmike and myself, and I can afford to ship them to within the United States.  But I don't really have any provisions for shipping elsewhere.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 7, 2013)

Quite a bit of international members joining, and most new members aren't filling in their location in the UserCP- so a lot of them could be international, too. 

For reference USPS Int'l: 
Flat Rate Medium to Canada/Global: $40.95/$59.95
Flat Rate Large to Canada/Global: $53.95/$77.95

Should definitely figure out if shipping outside the US is going to be possible before the contest starts so everyone's expectations are set accordingly.


----------



## xvi (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> P4s aren't really worthwhile---they use a ton of power and are no faster than my Atom.  I'd shy away.  Those GPUs aren't supported for WCG, unfortunately.  If you can get a HD7xx0 card that would be awesome--they fly



That's what I assumed about the GPUs. Oh well. Worth a shot.

Just nabbed a used Core 2 Duo Mobile for my laptop (better than the 32-bit Core Duo it'll replace). I have two Sck478 2GHz P4s that are just sitting around, an AM2 board that I'll see if my old Phenom II X2 550 will run on, a Sck775 3Ghz P4 that can contribute, a Sck754 Sempron, and a heap of Athlon XPs.

I'll tally up the estimated scores in a bit. Power shouldn't be a major issue. Actually, I have a Kill-A-Watt. I can tally up the power usage too. Should be an interesting project.

Edit: I was going to run to the local electronics recycler and see if I could pick up a few 3GHz P4s (about $5 each?), but I'm not sure it'd be totally worth it. Would tally up to an extra 2GHz P4 for a relatively small increase in power though. They probably won't be used for anything after this. Thoughts?


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Quite a bit of international members joining, and most new members aren't filling in their location in the UserCP- so a lot of them could be international, too.
> 
> For reference USPS Int'l:
> Flat Rate Medium to Canada/Global: $40.95/$59.95
> ...




We may be able to use a gift card type thing for international winners. I would be willing to do that for the psu and memory kit I offered considering that they will be new and I haven't got them yet (7770 video card has already been purchased). Also, I can help a little bit with shipping on any items that need to go far.

@ Ion maybe we can stipulate that the winner, if outside the of the donators region, pays the extra shipping cost? I think we did this on the last challenge for some items?

Thanks for bringing this up dub!

@xvi- take a peek at this ppd estimator as a reference (your PII's will do better than the other even if you bunch them together):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111026


----------



## sujo (Feb 7, 2013)

I"ll bite, does anyone know the amd radeon 6850 thread count. Tried to use the utility but may have inserted the wrong #'s. The cpu threading is 1 to 1 amd athlon x4 620. I would like to split the cpu (2 cpu X 2 gpu) hope that made sense.


Forgot that my WCG handle is sujo1


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

sujo said:


> I"ll bite, does anyone know the amd radeon 6850 thread count. Tried to use the utility but may have inserted the wrong #'s. The cpu threading is 1 to 1 amd athlon x4 620. I would like to split the cpu (2 cpu X 2 gpu) hope that made sense.



If you're using the PC it may be best to just run with 1 gpu wu (3 cpu wu's) for awhile and see how it goes. 6xxx series gpu's get dragged down pretty good by this work. IMO- give it a day or two first and then decide if you want to add a 2nd gpu wu.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2013)

sujo said:


> I"ll bite, does anyone know the amd radeon 6850 thread count. Tried to use the utility but may have inserted the wrong #'s. The cpu threading is 1 to 1 amd athlon x4 620. I would like to split the cpu (2 cpu X 2 gpu) hope that made sense.
> 
> 
> Forgot that my WCG handle is sujo1



I'm running a 6850 @ 850mhz with 2 WU's and it's averaging 12 mins each. I get about 14-16K Boinc PPD from it daily.


----------



## sujo (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanx, I have been running this system for about four months. It does get a bit laggy if you try and play games or watch vids, I usually just snooze the gpu during the need for all resources. yeah I know not crunching?.... bad sujo bad


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2013)

sujo said:


> I"ll bite, does anyone know the amd radeon 6850 thread count. Tried to use the utility but may have inserted the wrong #'s. The cpu threading is 1 to 1 amd athlon x4 620. I would like to split the cpu (2 cpu X 2 gpu) hope that made sense.
> 
> 
> Forgot that my WCG handle is sujo1



I'm running a 6850 @ 850mhz with 2 WU's and it's averaging 12 mins each. I get about 14-15K Boinc PPD from it daily. I also get 4K from the other 6 cores of the i7-870.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2013)

A 6850 will put out about 9 to 10k ppd doing 1 gpu wu on the card.


----------



## sujo (Feb 7, 2013)

True, was thinking to sqeeze a couple extra points for ya'll.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2013)

sujo said:


> True, was thinking to sqeeze a couple extra points for ya'll.



Squeeze away. We love extra points!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

I left the HTPC runing and apparently it already netted 12562 points. I guess I'll break >25K per day.


----------



## seby83 (Feb 7, 2013)

sign me up

edit: i got i3 2100+gtx 660ti


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

when are statistics updated? every X hours, once a day?


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> when are statistics updated? every X hours, once a day?



Usually 2-3 times a day. Most of us use this site (FreeDC)- same link that is in stinger608's sig 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


FYI- since there a lot of new users here.... WCG points are 7x FreeDC/BOINC points (7 WCG pts= 1 BOINC pt) - we go by FreeDC/BOINC points for Milestones and Pie posts, WCG points for Daily Numbers posts.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 7, 2013)

*?*

So how well a nvidia card do cause i keep hearing AMD cards mentioned? Its a gtx 670 and if it does well sign me up my friend would be happy just to get a 7770. I will get him to help also


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> We may be able to use a gift card type thing for international winners. I would be willing to do that for the psu and memory kit I offered considering that they will be new and I haven't got them yet (7770 video card has already been purchased). Also, I can help a little bit with shipping on any items that need to go far.
> 
> @ Ion maybe we can stipulate that the winner, if outside the of the donators region, pays the extra shipping cost? I think we did this on the last challenge for some items?
> 
> ...


That's a good idea.  I'm certainly not comfortable with spending $50 sending a GPU to Kazakhstan.  And we do have the PayPal gifts as well---and games.  Plenty of things that would be easy to get to international winners 

And thanks for the offer--I appreciate it 


xvi said:


> That's what I assumed about the GPUs. Oh well. Worth a shot.
> 
> Just nabbed a used Core 2 Duo Mobile for my laptop (better than the 32-bit Core Duo it'll replace). I have two Sck478 2GHz P4s that are just sitting around, an AM2 board that I'll see if my old Phenom II X2 550 will run on, a Sck775 3Ghz P4 that can contribute, a Sck754 Sempron, and a heap of Athlon XPs.
> 
> ...


I guess you could, but I don't think it makes sense.  Even a HD6770 will be many, many times faster than the P4s.  And I think it's a bit wasteful to dedicate hundreds of watts to something that scores as low as a P4 does.  But your choice.  More HW is always appreciated 


TRWOV said:


> I left the HTPC runing and apparently it already netted 12562 points. I guess I'll break >25K per day.


And it's only 25k total points that you have to make (reported by Free-DC, BOINCStats, and the BOINC manager--175k as according to WCG)


seby83 said:


> sign me up


Sure! 
What are you running?



Emperor_Piehead said:


> So how well a nvidia card do cause i keep hearing AMD cards mentioned? Its a gtx 670 and if it does well sign me up my friend would be happy just to get a 7770. I will get him to help also


Not great, but better than CPUs.  I have a system with an i7-2700k and two GTX470s and untouched (no use) it gets just over 40k PPD most of the time.  About 18-18.5k PPD per GPU and then a few K from the CPU 


blibba said:


> Count me in. Crunching on a Phenom II X4.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## blibba (Feb 7, 2013)

Count me in. Crunching on a Phenom II X4.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Quite a bit of international members joining, and most new members aren't filling in their location in the UserCP- so a lot of them could be international, too.
> 
> For reference USPS Int'l:
> Flat Rate Medium to Canada/Global: $40.95/$59.95
> ...



I think I better politely decline HW prizes, unless they are not bought yet, perhaps.


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's a nice update 

ErikaT from WCG admin has posted our challenge on the WCG Facebook and Twitter pages! 



> Re: Team TPU invites you to join us in the "Team TPU WCG Challenge"
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hello all,
> ...



Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=411649


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 7, 2013)

Well even though it does perform well i will just leave my computer for about 2 weeks that will be plenty of points. Also is their any specific project i'm new to this stuff?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> Well even though it does perform well i will just leave my computer for about 2 weeks that will be plenty of points. Also is their any specific project i'm new to this stuff?



We run all of the WCG sub-projects.  Different members have different reasons for crunching, and consequently may focus on Help Conquer Cancer or Fight Aids At Home, while others of us run everything


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> We run all of the WCG sub-projects.  Different members have different reasons for crunching, and consequently may focus on Help Conquer Cancer or Fight Aids At Home, while others of us run everything



Well then sign me up for sure. I think its a good idea


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> Well then sign me up for sure. I think its a good idea



Thank you!  So have you registered on the WCG website and set BOINC up on your computer with the WCG project?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 7, 2013)

I will cover shipping cost for the board and cpu.  Great to see lots of interest and lots of new crunchers.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you!  So have you registered on the WCG website and set BOINC up on your computer with the WCG project?



Yes i have created an account. I picked gpugrid(had an nvidia symbol next to it) as a project but it won't seem to start. It looks like it stops at the cpu level.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ you need World Community Grid not gpugrid.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> I will cover shipping cost for the board and cpu.  Great to see lots of interest and lots of new crunchers.



Thanks a lot for your prize donations


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 7, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> ^^ you need World Community Grid not gpugrid.



its a project for WCG


----------



## theonedub (Feb 7, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> its a project for WCG



Its a project for BOINC. World Community Grid is a project for BOINC as well.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2013)

When you go to add a project, world community grid will be near the very bottom of that very long list.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 7, 2013)

oh ok my bad it didn't appear the first time  its working now


----------



## Shoda (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm joining the competition!


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd like to join. My WCG username is roakfurt. Haven't really used BOINC or WCG in a while (ran it for a little bit a while ago) and when it says turn in the points what does that mean?


----------



## modded (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm on it!


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> I'd like to join. My WCG username is roakfurt. Haven't really used BOINC or WCG in a while (ran it for a little bit a while ago) and when it says turn in the points what does that mean?



You can check the link in my sig to Ion's Essentials thread for joining the Team etc... as far as turning in pts, crunch for our Team, report your work (it's automatic really), and you can check your progress in a variety of ways


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Shoda said:


> I'm joining the competition!





Steve Kosh said:


> I'd like to join. My WCG username is roakfurt. Haven't really used BOINC or WCG in a while (ran it for a little bit a while ago) and when it says turn in the points what does that mean?


That means that you need to leave your computer on and crunching enough that it returns work units during at least half of the days of the competition--and enough to get 25k points over the course of the event 


modded said:


> I'm on it!



Welcome everyone!


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That means that you need to leave your computer on and crunching enough that it returns work units during at least half of the days of the competition--and enough to get 25k points over the course of the event
> 
> 
> Welcome everyone!



Alright, just wanted to make sure I had it right. I did join the TPU team already so I should be good


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> Alright, just wanted to make sure I had it right. I did join the TPU team already so I should be good



Glad to have you aboard 

What are you crunching on?  Maybe we can help you squeeze a little bit more out of it


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to have you aboard
> 
> What are you crunching on?  Maybe we can help you squeeze a little bit more out of it



Currently doing whatever tasks WCG is giving me and SETI@Home.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> Currently doing whatever tasks WCG is giving me and SETI@Home.



Sorry, I meant hardware.  Like my hardware is what I have listed in my signature


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry, I meant hardware.  Like my hardware is what I have listed in my signature



Haha, my bad. I have a FX 4100 @ 4.4 and a HD 7850 @ 1100/1250. Saw the thread on running more workloads on a GPU and will probably get that running sometime later.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> Haha, my bad. I have a FX 4100 @ 4.4 and a HD 7850 @ 1100/1250. Saw the thread on running more workloads on a GPU and will probably get that running sometime later.



That's a very solid setup--I'm pulling ~45-50k PPD from my HD7850 setup (albeit on a lowly i3 @ 3.1GHz)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's a very solid setup--I'm pulling ~45-50k PPD from my HD7850 setup (albeit on a lowly i3 @ 3.1GHz)



I too am pulling 40 some k with my 7850 doing 4 wu's and on a 1055t @ 3.5.


----------



## NHKS (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore, ArticFir3, 7mm, sabre23, sujo, GJKOZIOL, KrisC, HBalazs.hu, Thrawn, blibba, Shoda, modded,xvi,...
Welcome & thanks to all for joining! 



mystikl said:


> I'm in. Also could someone tell me how to get my Radeon 7750 crunching?


^Welcome & thanks joining!  Pls see below link for your GPUs... it should do well in crunching!

Guide to running multiple GPU work units - by KieX to set up your GPU WUs.. 

To all new crunchers! in case who haven't seen this yet:
Ion's WCG Essentials Thread - by [Ion] for WCG essentials!

Remember to 'join' our team TechPowerUp! in WCG site
Some videos to help! : 
World Community Grid: Becoming a Member - YouTube
World Community Grid: Joining a Team - YouTube


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 8, 2013)

Count me in, I have been thinking about doing this for awhile now.


----------



## erasure (Feb 8, 2013)

me too


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is a lost of all of the entrants so far:





While this is accurate to the best of my knowledge, PM me if you believe you spot an error.  Please!
I recorded a "Didn't exist" for the starting points if a username didn't exist or if I had reason to believe that the results I found under the name weren't yours (IE account registered in 2006, no updates since then).

Points were pulled from here, except substituting your username in place of Aperture_Science_Innovators.  If you get a "Didn't exist" *you must contact me by Sunday* with your WCG username or you will be dropped.  Thanks!

Erasure, you've been added, but my screenshot doesn't show your name (not enough space).  However, you got a "Didn't exist" so I need a PM from you ASAP


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

Strange that some of the names don't show on WCG?

Here's a few from FreeDC:

Soup (WCG- [TPU]Soup)
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=778804
NHKS (WCG- NHKS)
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=825990
m&m's (WCG- m8m!s)
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=813239
Hillbilly (WCG- HillbillyHardware)
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=825908

Will add any others I know of to this post


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

It's possible that I typed some of them wrong--as I said, I'm not perfect.  I've added those four to my spreadsheet


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 8, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> Count me in!



Is this your WCG profile?


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Is this your WCG profile?



yes sir!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> yes sir!



Excellent, you're good to go now


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2013)

Had to disable overdrive on the 6950. I'm just throwing up errors 





I was wondering why it only got 433 points and just saw that. 6 hours wasted :shadedshu


BTW, I don't seem to be getting more GPU WUs for the 6950. Could that be related?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Had to disable overdrive on the 6950. I'm just throwing up errors
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49976&stc=1&d=1360299482
> 
> ...



I think if you have too many error out, the server stops sending you work for 24 hours or something.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2013)

mmm... you know, now that I think of it it seems that the only valid results were the ones when I ran at 1 WU. I was sure that I followed KieX instructions:



KieX said:


> For AMD crunchers under Windows 8: You will need to use 13.2beta drivers or higher (13.2b4 works for sure) to avoid instant WU errors.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

Check your event log in the BOINC Manager- it may provide a clue to what is causing the error.

You have Windows 8 on that rig- 8 causes issues sometimes. What graphics driver version are you using?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2013)

13.2beta5

EDIT: Maybe multiple WUs don't work all that well in W8? I'll set 1 WU again and see what happens. I just hope they don't blacklist my rig or something.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe they only fixed the Windows 8 issue for GCN products in 13.2. Two or more WUs with any older drivers would cause the driver to crash and lock up the work units on 7xxx cards at least.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 8, 2013)

Does it start 12am est?  I'll fire up my big boi if so....


----------



## Blake (Feb 8, 2013)

NF_Blake here from Xtremesystems.

I'm going to join TPU and help push for this team challenge. 
Please exclude me from the winning prize list, but I want to add 2x $100 gift cards to FrozenCPU.

WCG: NF_Blake


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 8, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Does it start 12am est?  I'll fire up my big boi if so....



IIRC, at 0.00 UTC so it has started 8 hours ago when I write this.



Blake said:


> NF_Blake here from Xtremesystems.
> 
> I'm going to join TPU and help push for this team challenge.
> Please exclude me from the winning prize list, but I want to add 2x $100 gift cards to FrozenCPU.
> ...



Welcome to this team!


----------



## Vap0rX (Feb 8, 2013)

I am in.


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 8, 2013)

How long does it usually take to validate results? I have a ton of the "Help Cure Cancer" ones as I guess that utilizes the GPU most.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2013)

Blake said:


> NF_Blake here from Xtremesystems.
> 
> I'm going to join TPU and help push for this team challenge.
> Please exclude me from the winning prize list, but I want to add 2x $100 gift cards to FrozenCPU.
> ...



Thanks for the donatining the gift cards and giving our team a boost


----------



## volkor (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in too


----------



## NHKS (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Welcome and thanks.. let us know in case you need help in setting up BOINC.. if you have a compatible GPU you can use it to crunch too





Steve Kosh said:


> How long does it usually take to validate results? I have a ton of the "Help Cure Cancer" ones as I guess that utilizes the GPU most.



validation of results can almost instantaneous, sometimes can take few mins to maybe a couple of days too..


----------



## theonedub (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> How long does it usually take to validate results? I have a ton of the "Help Cure Cancer" ones as I guess that utilizes the GPU most.



Could be a couple minutes to a couple days to update to 'Valid' on the WCG website. Its like waiting for a pot of water to boil- don't bother staring at it, its doing it's thing


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 8, 2013)

@ Ion

I am not in your above list. 


EDIT 1:
Still not able to run multi GPU tasks (saved xml file)... do i have to complete the pending list ? i currently stopped taking new tasks.

EDIT 2:
My badge plz..


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

Blake said:


> NF_Blake here from Xtremesystems.
> 
> I'm going to join TPU and help push for this team challenge.
> Please exclude me from the winning prize list, but I want to add 2x $100 gift cards to FrozenCPU.
> ...



Welcome and Thank You for your generous gift! 


sabre23 said:


> @ Ion
> 
> I am not in your above list.
> 
> ...



You will be added- please be patient 

Post a copy of your xml file and any questions you have here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138

100,000 BOINC points are required for your TPU WCG cruncher badge. If you have met that requirement you can elect to have your badge displayed by editing your profile


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 8, 2013)

Where did you get the "starting points" from? Is it "Average result per Calendar day"?

Also, I keep having "Computation error" whenever a GPU-based task is downloaded and starts running and I'd like to fix that problem. My BOINC version is the latest .44 beta and my catalyst drivers are 13.2beta3, although I have tried 12.11beta11 and 13.1 in the past month (still had this error). I set up the WU configuration with the automatic tool provided on this website and made sure it matched the values of the example given there (to be sure i didnt make something wrong). Finally, what actually happens is that when the task is downloaded, its status goes to "running on 1CPU+0.25GPU" (initially I had 1CPU+0.125GPU) and half a second later I get "computation error". This even happens when I already have 8 tasks running on CPU. Any ideas?


----------



## m&m's (Feb 8, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Where did you get the "starting points" from? Is it "Average result per Calendar day"?
> 
> Also, I keep having "Computation error" whenever a GPU-based task is downloaded and starts running and I'd like to fix that problem. My BOINC version is the latest .44 beta and my catalyst drivers are 13.2beta3, although I have tried 12.11beta11 and 13.1 in the past month (still had this error). I set up the WU configuration with the automatic tool provided on this website and made sure it matched the values of the example given there (to be sure i didnt make something wrong). Finally, what actually happens is that when the task is downloaded, its status goes to "running on 1CPU+0.25GPU" (initially I had 1CPU+0.125GPU) and half a second later I get "computation error". This even happens when I already have 8 tasks running on CPU. Any ideas?



I suggest you to completely uninstall Boinc, delete the hidden folder of Boinc in C:\ProgramData\. Then uninstall completely your graphic drivers using AMD Catalyst Un-install Utility and finally reinstall the latest BETA drivers and reinstall Boinc latest BETA.

BTW, I assume that your system specs are up to date and that you're using Windows 7 and not 8, since 8 needs 13.2 BETA 4. Do not use the Un-install Utility if you're using Windows 8 since it's not compatible.

Link to AMD Catalyst Un-install Utility


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Blake said:


> NF_Blake here from Xtremesystems.
> 
> I'm going to join TPU and help push for this team challenge.
> Please exclude me from the winning prize list, but I want to add 2x $100 gift cards to FrozenCPU.
> ...


Welcome to the team, we appreciate it 
Thanks very much for the awesome donations! 


sneddenraj said:


> I am in.


Added 


volkor said:


> I'm in too


On my list 


sabre23 said:


> @ Ion
> 
> I am not in your above list.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that.  I've added you to my list now :toast 


Kaynar said:


> Where did you get the "starting points" from? Is it "Average result per Calendar day"?
> 
> Also, I keep having "Computation error" whenever a GPU-based task is downloaded and starts running and I'd like to fix that problem. My BOINC version is the latest .44 beta and my catalyst drivers are 13.2beta3, although I have tried 12.11beta11 and 13.1 in the past month (still had this error). I set up the WU configuration with the automatic tool provided on this website and made sure it matched the values of the example given there (to be sure i didnt make something wrong). Finally, what actually happens is that when the task is downloaded, its status goes to "running on 1CPU+0.25GPU" (initially I had 1CPU+0.125GPU) and half a second later I get "computation error". This even happens when I already have 8 tasks running on CPU. Any ideas?



Results are pulled from https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=, except appending each member's username to the end of the URL.  For example, my starting points were pulled from here.

Try going to the Event Log (Ctrl+Shift+E when BOINC is the active window) to see the messages it records.  The multi-GPU think is still a bit flaky--you may need to delete the BOINC folder under C:\ProgramData and try again.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2013)

I setup 1 WU and it's getting valid results now. I think the multi WU thing doesn't play well with W8 and HD6000 series GPUs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I setup 1 WU and it's getting valid results now. I think the multi WU thing doesn't play well with W8 and HD6000 series GPUs.



Windows 8? I dunno, but 6950's I have run 3 a piece.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2013)

I setup 2 WUs and left the PC on while I was at work, came back and saw several failed results on the WCG stats page. I don't know if my card, drivers or Windows 8 are the culprit but it's doing fine now, got 16K overnight. HTPC clocking 61K ATM and going.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 8, 2013)

Blake said:


> NF_Blake here from Xtremesystems.
> 
> I'm going to join TPU and help push for this team challenge.
> Please exclude me from the winning prize list, but I want to add 2x $100 gift cards to FrozenCPU.
> ...



Welcome to the team and thanks a bunch for your contributions!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 8, 2013)

Blake said:


> NF_Blake here from Xtremesystems.
> 
> I'm going to join TPU and help push for this team challenge.
> Please exclude me from the winning prize list, but I want to add 2x $100 gift cards to FrozenCPU.
> ...



Welcome to the team! We really appreciate your donation, especially since you don't want to be entered into the contest.


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry if this is answered somewhere else that I have not read yet but....

When I go here (https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.or...o.do?userName=xxxxx) it does not show any runtime or points or anything? I only started last night, but is this normal, does it take a long while to start showing runtime and points here?
Thanks


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 8, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> Sorry if this is answered somewhere else that I have not read yet but....
> 
> When I go here (https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.or...o.do?userName=xxxxx) it does not show any runtime or points or anything? I only started last night, but is this normal, does it take a long while to start showing runtime and points here?
> Thanks



It does take a while to update on the website. From my experience, it does take while if this is the first time because your computer has to start returning some results first.


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I had it running for about 8 hours and got about 25K points from the HCC project. I think I'm running 4WU's on my 7850 and 2WU's on my CPU. I'll keep it running when I'm not using the computer.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> Well, I had it running for about 8 hours and got about 25K points from the HCC project. I think I'm running 4WU's on my 7850 and 2WU's on my CPU. I'll keep it running when I'm not using the computer.



Great job man


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> Sorry if this is answered somewhere else that I have not read yet but....
> 
> When I go here (https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.or...o.do?userName=xxxxx) it does not show any runtime or points or anything? I only started last night, but is this normal, does it take a long while to start showing runtime and points here?
> Thanks


Yes, it will take a little while.  Work units take anywhere from a few minutes to a few days to validate, depending on how long it takes the other person to return them 


Steve Kosh said:


> Well, I had it running for about 8 hours and got about 25K points from the HCC project. I think I'm running 4WU's on my 7850 and 2WU's on my CPU. I'll keep it running when I'm not using the computer.



A great start, and thank you!


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a question about the type of tasks BOINC fetches. 

I'm not getting anymore "Help Conquer Cancer" jobs.

Is this normal?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I have a question about the type of tasks BOINC fetches.
> 
> I'm not getting anymore "Help Conquer Cancer" jobs.
> 
> Is this normal?



They probably just ran out of work units because we're all crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I have a question about the type of tasks BOINC fetches.
> 
> I'm not getting anymore "Help Conquer Cancer" jobs.
> 
> Is this normal?



If you go to the Event Log (in BOINC, hit Ctrl+Shift+E) what does it tell you?  It should give a reason for why no more work is sent.  I'm still getting HCC work on my systems, so I'm not sure what's happening for you.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> They probably just ran out of work units because we're all crunching



Wow. Any other WUs that use GPUs?


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If you go to the Event Log (in BOINC, hit Ctrl+Shift+E) what does it tell you?  It should give a reason for why no more work is sent.  I'm still getting HCC work on my systems, so I'm not sure what's happening for you.



08/02/2013 18:15:51 | World Community Grid | Restarting task X0930108100600200904301122_0 using hcc1 version 705 (ati_hcc1) in slot 12
08/02/2013 18:16:26 | World Community Grid | Task X0930108100600200904301122_0 exited with zero status but no 'finished' file
08/02/2013 18:16:26 | World Community Grid | If this happens repeatedly you may need to reset the project.

Do you think that one task is blocking the rest?

If I reset the project, will it be just that one task or all tasks running?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Wow. Any other WUs that use GPUs?


I think that was sarcasm 


AnnCore said:


> 08/02/2013 18:15:51 | World Community Grid | Restarting task X0930108100600200904301122_0 using hcc1 version 705 (ati_hcc1) in slot 12
> 08/02/2013 18:16:26 | World Community Grid | Task X0930108100600200904301122_0 exited with zero status but no 'finished' file
> 08/02/2013 18:16:26 | World Community Grid | If this happens repeatedly you may need to reset the project.
> 
> ...



If you reset the project, it throws away all of the work that you have downloaded and fetches everything again.  Not ideal, but you may wish to do so anyways.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If you go to the Event Log (in BOINC, hit Ctrl+Shift+E) what does it tell you?  It should give a reason for why no more work is sent.  I'm still getting HCC work on my systems, so I'm not sure what's happening for you.





[Ion] said:


> I think that was sarcasm
> 
> 
> If you reset the project, it throws away all of the work that you have downloaded and fetches everything again.  Not ideal, but you may wish to do so anyways.



Ah I get it now. I had some tasks suspended (too many). I resumed them and now I got new WUs...


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

Another newb question. What happens if I choose to abort a number of tasks?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Another newb question. What happens if I choose to abort a number of tasks?



The WCG techs don't like it, and it will count it as your computer reporting errors, thus lowering your quota.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

Are some WUs more desirable than others?

My question being, are all WUs of equal value?

I'd like to figure out how to best redistribute the work load.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Are some WUs more desirable than others?
> 
> My question being, are all WUs of equal value?
> 
> I'd like to figure out how to best redistribute the work load.



Your focus should (if at all possible) be on the GPU work.  Even a relatively slow GPU is faster than all but the fastest of CPUs.  Otherwise, all CPU projects have relatively the same point weight.  The CEP2 WUs take an extraordinarily long time (some close to 12 hours) but they're worth more points, so it all evens out in the end.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

OK so I'll have 2 cpus working with gpus and 2 cpus working alone and see what that produces.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got back my HD6950 for the contest xD


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> OK so I'll have 2 cpus working with gpus and 2 cpus working alone and see what that produces.



AnnCore, please fill out your system specs in your profile.  Chances are, you can run more that just four WU's.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2013)

Still HCC seems to be the most profitable since you can finish them very quickly, even with a slow GPU you're looking at >5 points/minute. A WU of FA@H gave me 378 but took 2 hours (3.14 points / minute). Anyway to apply to the challenge you have to turn in CPU results as well.


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 8, 2013)

Do we need to do all the tweaks in Ion's WCG Essentials thread?
such as:
MindWeaver's Easy WCG Auto-Report Guide

Sorry for the newb questions. I guess I am confused between WCG and BOINC?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2013)

BOINC is the general infrastructure. Think of it as DirectX.
WCG is one of the platforms that use said infrastructure. Think of it as the Cryengine 3 engine.
HCC, FA@H, etc. are projects that use the WCG platform. Think of them as games.

As far as I can tell you just need to look into the multiple WU guide.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> Do we need to do all the tweaks in Ion's WCG Essentials thread?
> such as:
> MindWeaver's Easy WCG Auto-Report Guide
> 
> Sorry for the newb questions. I guess I am confused between WCG and BOINC?


You don't need to.  I'd suggest at leat slightly familiarizing yourself with the contents of the thread.  I'd suggest Mindweaver's tweak--that way, the work is sent in right away, speeding up the validation process.  And certainly do make sure that your computer doesn't automatically suspend itself when not in use.


TRWOV said:


> BOINC is the general infrastructure. Think of it as DirectX.
> WCG is one of the platforms that use said infrastructure. Think of it as the Cryengine 3 engine.
> HCC, FA@H, etc. are projects that use the WCG platform. Think of them as games.


Awesome analogy!  Thanks!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2013)

In 7.0.44 the work is sent right away in the moment is finished, isn't that the case in 6.x.xx?


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> AnnCore, please fill out your system specs in your profile.  Chances are, you can run more that just four WU's.



t_ski I've added my system specs. All the help inthe world is appreciated.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> t_ski I've added my system specs. All the help inthe world is appreciated.



Given the setup you have, I think that running two WUs on the HD5850 and then two on the CPU is probably the best setup.  Give each GPU WU a full CPU core, I think.  You could try assigning them both to a single core, but as each C2QE core does maybe 750 PPD, I don't think it would be a good tradeoff.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Given the setup you have, I think that running two WUs on the HD5850 and then two on the CPU is probably the best setup.  Give each GPU WU a full CPU core, I think.  You could try assigning them both to a single core, but as each C2QE core does maybe 750 PPD, I don't think it would be a good tradeoff.



Is that 2 WUs for each of the 2 5850s or 1 WU per 5850?

This is what I put in my app_config:

<app_config> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent> 
		<gpu_versions> 
			<gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage> 
			<cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage> 
		</gpu_versions> 
	</app> 
</app_config>

I should change gpu usage to 1 right?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Is that 2 WUs for each of the 2 5850s or 1 WU per 5850?
> 
> This is what I put in my app_config:
> 
> ...



My bad, I didn't see the two cards.  Two WUs per GPU is a good way to do things I think.  I'd suggest giving each GPU WU .75 of a thread and then running one CPU WU.  So your file would be like this:

```
<app_config> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent> 
		<gpu_versions> 
			<gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage> 
			<cpu_usage>.75</cpu_usage> 
		</gpu_versions> 
	</app> 
</app_config>
```


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Anyway to apply to the challenge you have to turn in CPU results as well.



does having GPU with CPU units work? i've got HCC set up to 1 CPU with .25 GPU for 4 WU's total


----------



## xvi (Feb 8, 2013)

So, um, why are we collecting hardware stats?

Crunching on a little dual P3 server at work, HP NetServer LPr.

```
Your Fortune:
Your reasoning powers are good, and you are a fairly good planner.

user@mango:~$ lscpu
Architecture:          i686
CPU(s):                2
Thread(s) per core:    1
Core(s) per socket:    1
CPU socket(s):         2
Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
CPU family:            6
Model:                 8
Stepping:              3
CPU MHz:               798.635
```


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

I've enlisted my son's PC.

AMD 1090T
ATI 5850
16 GB memory.

Trying:

<max_concurrent>6</max_concurrent> 
		<gpu_versions> 
			<gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage> 
			<cpu_usage>.175</cpu_usage> 

But I am open to suggestions.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

xvi said:


> So, um, why are we collecting hardware stats?
> 
> Crunching on a little dual P3 server at work, HP NetServer LPr.
> 
> ...



That must be a speed-demon! 


AnnCore said:


> I've enlisted my son's PC.
> 
> AMD 1090T
> ATI 5850
> ...



I would argue that dedicating one sixth of a core to each GPU WU doesn't make very much sense.  I'd say run two GPU WUs each with one CPU core and then leave the other four cores for CPU tasks.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I've enlisted my son's PC.
> 
> AMD 1090T
> ATI 5850
> ...




Change cpu to 1.0 and you will do 4 cpu and 2 gpu (@ 0.5 gpu + 1cpu each)


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Change cpu to 1.0 and you will do 4 cpu and 2 gpu (@ 0.5 gpu + 1cpu each)



That has the GPU at 97% load which is great but can I get the cpu cores to go higher?

I have as low as 40% on one  core and 2 cores that do peak at 100% intermittently.

I'd like to have them all at around 90% if possible.


----------



## memmaker (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in!

I've been crunching occasionally without a team, but in some way I realized that techpowerup have very nice hardware related content *and* people. I'm not sure if my system could/would hit the 25k score, but anyway, I will be crunching for your team for a while 
The CPU is OK, but in my zone the kWh is very expensive, so I will crunch between 12 to 18 hours per day.

Cheers to all of you!

Oh, and sorry about my tv/game-learnt English


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Your English is just fine 

Your PhII X6 should easily do 4k PPD (running 24/7) which means that running 12-18 hours a day you should get 2-3k PPD, which is more than enough for the 25k required 
Is this your WCG profile?

Added to the list


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> That has the GPU at 97% load which is great but can I get the cpu cores to go higher?
> 
> I have as low as 40% on one  core and 2 cores that do peak at 100% intermittently.
> 
> I'd like to have them all at around 90% if possible.



There are many items affecting the cpu loading (including the work unit itself). Turning off all Cool n Quiet and various other power saving features is typically done,

Please list the full specs for the rig (cpu/mobo/cpu cooler/ram/hard drive/case/operating system, etc...) We don't want you to overheat/overload the rig


----------



## memmaker (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Your English is just fine
> 
> Your PhII X6 should easily do 4k PPD (running 24/7) which means that running 12-18 hours a day you should get 2-3k PPD, which is more than enough for the 25k required
> Is this your WCG profile?
> ...



Yes, it is my WCG Profile 
Thanks!


----------



## xvi (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Your PhII X6 should easily do 4k PPD (running 24/7) which means that running 12-18 hours a day you should get 2-3k PPD, which is more than enough for the 25k required



I have a similar Phenom II on sig rig, but I'm not convinced I'm getting _ANYWHERE_ near this. Is there an easy way to check? The process of converting to a cruncher from a folder is a little more difficult than I thought.

I've been crunching pretty steady since.. erm.. about 24 hours, give or take.

Edit: Whoops! Just realized sig rig isn't updated. Just a second.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> In 7.0.44 the work is sent right away in the moment is finished, isn't that the case in 6.x.xx?



Maybe it works for some. I have one rig that does that and another that doesn't.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> There are many items affecting the cpu loading (including the work unit itself). Turning off all Cool n Quiet and various other power saving features is typically done,
> 
> Please list the full specs for the rig (cpu/mobo/cpu cooler/ram/hard drive/case/operating system, etc...) We don't want you to overheat/overload the rig



Thanks!

Here's my son's rig:

cpu: AMD Phenom II X6  1090T
mobo: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5
cpu-cooler: Coolermaster Seidon 120M cpu watercooling unit
gpu: ATI 5850 stock speed with an Artic Cooling Twin Turbo Pro
ram: 16 GB G.Skill ARES 2133MHz
ssd: Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB
case: Lian
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

I monitor the temps with CPUID Monitor and have around 39°C.

The GPU is at 97% load and temperature @50°.


----------



## memmaker (Feb 8, 2013)

xvi said:


> I have a similar Phenom II on sig rig, but I'm not convinced I'm getting _ANYWHERE_ near this. Is there an easy way to check? The process of converting to a cruncher from a folder is a little more difficult than I thought.
> 
> I've been crunching pretty steady since.. erm.. about 24 hours, give or take.
> 
> Edit: Whoops! Just realized sig rig isn't updated. Just a second.



Mhhh... In my experience, I recommend you have some patience, the WUs in WCG have a little "delay" until you get the score points (I don't know why). Just wait some hours to appreciate your average PPD


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 8, 2013)

Better late than never, count me in if it isn't too late. I'm already crunching for team TPU


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2013)

A 1055t will spit out between 3k and 4k ppd at stock clocks. There will be days it will be below 3k and days it will go above 4k. My 1 1055t that is clocked at 3.2 puts out an average of 3.7k


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here's my son's rig:
> 
> ...



You or anbody else will newer see 90 % average when running GPU units. They need a little CPU help 50% of the time and 100% the other 50% of the time. If you have a weak CPU and a powerful GPU (dual core and a 7970) and run a lot of GPU units and manage to separate them (make sure that CPU and GPU work load is spread in the best possible way) you might go has high as 90% average CPU work. My 24 GPU units on 12 threads does average around 80%.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> t_ski I've added my system specs. All the help inthe world is appreciated.



Looks like these other guys have you covered.


----------



## sujo (Feb 8, 2013)

If some one would look at my system specs and tell me what I need to run 2 cpu and 2 gpu. would be very happy. I tried the utility that was mentioned but it did not change anything. Did I do something wrong? Not much good in the way of programming on my end.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 8, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You or anbody else will newer see 90 % average when running GPU units. They need a little CPU help 50% of the time and 100% the other 50% of the time. If you have a weak CPU and a powerful GPU (dual core and a 7970) and run a lot of GPU units and manage to separate them (make sure that CPU and GPU work load is spread in the best possible way) you might go has high as 90% average CPU work. My 24 GPU units on 12 threads does average around 80%.



OK. So 100% CPU is only possible if I got cpu tasks only.

As GPUs do really good work, it's better to sacrifice some cpu for the benefit of a GPU.

100% CPUs < 75% CPUs +1 GPU 97%

How do you get 24 GPU units?


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> OK. So 100% CPU is only possible if I got cpu tasks only.
> 
> As GPUs do really good work, it's better to sacrifice some cpu for the benefit of a GPU.
> 
> ...



CPU load will vary but will do so more due to gpu work running. Make sure that computing preferences are set to 100% cores and 100% load in the BOINC Manager: 



Spoiler:  Pic:












Also, you can shut off Cool & Quiet in the BIOS (that will help) and monitor cpu voltage/frequency with cpuz to ensure that processor stays at peak

EDIT- for 24 gpu wu's you need to be running 2 or 3 Radeon 7950/7970's in your rig. They are the super duper extra premium awesome gpu crunchers!!! 
*7870's are OK too  

EDIT 2- @sujo- with the rig listed in your specs I would try to run All projects and a single gpu wu (no app_config) for a few days to make sure that the rig is stable and you are not throwing out errors... stability is as important as output.


----------



## sujo (Feb 8, 2013)

I Have been running 3 cpus and 1cpu/gpu for 4 months have thrown no errors.From what I see on GPUz temps at 93% sets at 58 c. stock cooler at 44%. If it can't handle more then no problem, will crank out with what I got.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

sujo said:


> I Have been running 3 cpus and 1cpu/gpu for 4 months have thrown no errors.From what I see on GPUz temps at 93% sets at 58 c. stock cooler at 44%. If it can't handle more then no problem, will crank out with what I got.



Sounds like you're stable then  

You can try the following app_config for 2 cpu and 2 gpu (@0.5 gpu + 1.0 cpu each)

<app_config> 
<app> 
<name>hcc1</name> 
<max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent> 
<gpu_versions> 
<gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage> 
<cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage> 
</gpu_versions> 
</app> 
</app_config>

You either use the manual method from our guide here or m&m's utility (using BOINC Manager 7.0.44)

Output will likely be 50-75% more than your current output


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> OK. So 100% CPU is only possible if I got cpu tasks only.
> 
> As GPUs do really good work, it's better to sacrifice some cpu for the benefit of a GPU.
> 
> ...




As Norton wrote - two 7970s . A i7-2600K like our Manofthem http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/2231226 can do +200K PPD with such a pair and others with 12 threads can do 230-260K PPD.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2013)

@Norton

Thanks for all you're help in this thread.  You know much more than me and are a great help to the team.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> @Norton
> 
> Thanks for all you're help in this thread.  You know much more than me and are a great help to the team.



I do OK in retelling the experiences of others but other than that I just like to help...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2013)

I also can be of no help to you guys running multiple gpu units on one card. I am a renegade and buck the system. And as such I don't use the same way to run multiple units on my gpu's as everyone else does. I do not use the App config method because well I am just to lazy to redo my settings. I use the app_info way.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 9, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I also can be of no help to you guys running multiple gpu units on one card. I am a renegade and buck the system. And as such I don't use the same way to run multiple units on my gpu's as everyone else does. I do not use the App config method because well I am just to lazy to redo my settings. I use the app_info way.



Same here...
Your are not alone.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2013)

I do hate being alone. LOL


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I setup 2 WUs and left the PC on while I was at work, came back and saw several failed results on the WCG stats page. I don't know if my card, drivers or Windows 8 are the culprit but it's doing fine now, got 16K overnight. HTPC clocking 61K ATM and going.



Make sure nothing is overclocked, if that helps your OC was too unstable (crunching programs are more sensitive than other applications, so Prime95 on all cores for 24h must be reporting no errors when in order to run BOINC on a OC'ed system. For graphics OCs, memtestCL or the GPU test in OCCT can be used). An unstable cpu core can still affect GPU WUs, AFAIK.



TRWOV said:


> BOINC is the general infrastructure. Think of it as DirectX.
> WCG is one of the platforms that use said infrastructure. Think of it as the Cryengine 3 engine.
> HCC, FA@H, etc. are projects that use the WCG platform. Think of them as games.
> 
> As far as I can tell you just need to look into the multiple WU guide.



Well said.


----------



## sujo (Feb 9, 2013)

@Norton Thanks for the info. after I re installed the 7.0.44 version,the utility worked like a charm. Must of had a clunker the first time.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that everything is working well!


----------



## sujo (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like the production increase is about 70%. Originally was completing A wu every 11 min. now am completing 2 wu every 16 min. On another note gpuz now says load at 96% instead of 92% also the temp is stable at 58.5c. Again thanx for all your help. You Rock.


----------



## mauriek (Feb 9, 2013)

Is this open world wide? i will join the challenge anyway, if it is not world wide and somehow the god of crunch choose me as one of the winner then i will give it away again to another member.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

mauriek said:


> Is this open world wide? i will join the challenge anyway, if it is not world wide and somehow the god of crunch choose me as one of the winner then i will give it away again to another member.



Yes, it is available to anyone.  For members located outside the United States, I do request that you help cover shipping on any physical items.  However, there are games and PayPal prizes that you can enjoy easily in Indonesia


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2013)

woot! just saw my last update, 152K 

Will add a sempron 145 +HD6450 soon.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 9, 2013)

I need help in one day i only got 1000 credits and by the sounds of it that is slow. I'm running i5 and gtx 670 and i know that Amd is better for this stuff. Am i not using my system fully?


----------



## m&m's (Feb 9, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> I need help in one day i only got 1000 credits and by the sounds of it that is slow. I'm running i5 and gtx 670 and i know that Amd is better for this stuff. Am i not using my system fully?



Have you set your BOINC preferences? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2841422&postcount=281

Are you running multiple GPU WUs?
Are you reporting errors or invalid results?


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd like to join, my WCG username is hat_tpu.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Hat!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Make sure nothing is overclocked, if that helps your OC was too unstable (crunching programs are more sensitive than other applications, so Prime95 on all cores for 24h must be reporting no errors when in order to run BOINC on a OC'ed system. For graphics OCs, memtestCL or the GPU test in OCCT can be used). An unstable cpu core can still affect GPU WUs, AFAIK.




My CPU is turboing to 3.5Ghz and I think is fully stable (100 IBT max loops). Maybe is just W8 since support is practically experimental at this point. My drivers are the latest ones (13.2b5) and disabled overdrive on the card. The CLBenchmark doesn't report any error whatsoever 


244K!


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 9, 2013)

ok so i set up my preferences but i don't know how many gpu wu's i'm running. I'm still a noob to all of this.


----------



## mystikl (Feb 9, 2013)

Is there any point in using my notebooks 6490m? it takes over an hour to finish a WU with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

mystikl said:


> Is there any point in using my notebooks 6490m? it takes over an hour to finish a WU with it.



Yes--my i7s take over two hours to do a HCC WU, so if the HD6490m does it in an hour that's a sizable improvement


----------



## mystikl (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yes--my i7s take over two hours to do a HCC WU, so if the HD6490m does it in an hour that's a sizable improvement



Actually, BOINC manager's estimation was off. Looks like it takes around half an hour.I was skeptical about running the 6490m considering how slow it is compared to my HD7750 which does 2 WU in 11 mins.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2013)

mmm... seems like I'll have to OC the 6450. 6490m is 160s/750/800, 6450 is 160s/625/800 

Thankfully I have a VF900CU in the parts bin


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 9, 2013)

Very late as i just saw this, but count me in i guess....


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Very late as i just saw this, but count me in i guess....



Added


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 9, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## Thrawn (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, I'm really surprised with my Radeon 7770! On the first day it completed the 25.000 points mark and still going strong. Last time I crunched I only used CPUs so now this seems like a miracle 

CPU HCC lasts 3-3.5 hours 
GPU HCC lasts only 4-5 minutes


----------



## Bow (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## dude12564 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thrawn said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised with my Radeon 7770! On the first day it completed the 25.000 points mark and still going strong. Last time I crunched I only used CPUs so now this seems like a miracle
> 
> CPU HCC lasts 3-3.5 hours
> GPU HCC lasts only 4-5 minutes



You can run multi-WU as well! 

I've got 4 WUs on the 7770, it's about 10 mins/WU


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 10, 2013)

anyone know how many WU's a 5850 can handle?


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2013)

TheGrapist said:


> anyone know how many WU's a 5850 can handle?



2 or maybe 3 wu's. I wouldn't try to push it any harder than that....

The Radeon 7xxx architecture is much more effective at this work than anything else out there atm


----------



## Sorin Tanasa (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in. WCG account name: Sorin Tanasa


----------



## LaMokona (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll join. WCG: LaMokona

First post on here but been on the TPU WCG team for a few months now.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 10, 2013)

great to have  both of you onboard


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorin Tanasa said:


> I'm in. WCG account name: Sorin Tanasa


You're all set up 


LaMokona said:


> I'll join. WCG: LaMokona
> 
> First post on here but been on the TPU WCG team for a few months now.



On my list and good to go


----------



## Thrawn (Feb 10, 2013)

dude12564 said:


> You can run multi-WU as well!
> 
> I've got 4 WUs on the 7770, it's about 10 mins/WU



Thanks for the info, I will look after it how can I do that.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

Thrawn said:


> Thanks for the info, I will look after it how can I do that.



There's a running multiple work unit thread that can help you out


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Thrawn said:


> Thanks for the info, I will look after it how can I do that.



I'm currently running 5 WUs on two of my HD7770s, and rather than taking ~ 3.5 minutes/WU it does five WUs in about 10.5-11 minutes.  A huge improvement IMO


----------



## Bow (Feb 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm currently running 5 WUs on two of my HD7770s, and rather than taking ~ 3.5 minutes/WU it does five WUs in about 10.5-11 minutes.  A huge improvement IMO





I have 1 WU per card on my 6950's for now,  going to try and bump it up to 2 later today.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 10, 2013)

so im running GPU units 6 days of the week and 1 day of the week I let it do CPU crunching


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> There's a running multiple work unit thread that can help you out



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138



Bow said:


> I have 1 WU per card on my 6950's for now,  going to try and bump it up to 2 later today.



I think n3rdf1ght3r's running 4 WUs on his 6950.


----------



## twindragon6 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Crunching #!*

Count me In.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

Got a lot of red pocket money today due to Chinese new year =D hopping to get a 7770 to get some more points, or a camera, or a new lens... hmmm decisions :/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> hopping to get a 7770 to get some more points, or a camera, or a new lens... hmmm decisions :/



go for a 7850/70, MOAR POWAH !!


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 10, 2013)

Bow said:


> I have 1 WU per card on my 6950's for now,  going to try and bump it up to 2 later today.





dude12564 said:


> I think n3rdf1ght3r's running 4 WUs on his 6950.



Just for the record, ATM i'm running my 6850 (clocked at 900/1200) with 4 WU's at once, taking 23 minutes approx to complete a WU. Don't know if i'm asking too much out of it, but it's doing a pretty good job.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> Just for the record, ATM i'm running my 6850 (clocked at 900/1200) with 4 WU's at once, taking 23 minutes approx to complete a WU. Don't know if i'm asking too much out of it, but it's doing a pretty good job.


No error's? My 6850 is at 97% load with 2 WU's. Takes about 11 mins each, so our production is about the same. Not a big AMD fan, but how do I break the 850mhz barrier with this card(Overdrive & Afterburner stop @ 850Mhz)?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

can't get more than 1 WU working on my 6950, keeps spitting errors if I try to run 2 or more. I see everyone is having success so I guess it's a W8 thing.

Just in case someone can help me these are the details:
HD6950 2GB stock 
Core i5-2320 3.0Ghz turbo to 3.5Ghz
Boinc 7.0.44 beta <- W8 can only run 7.0.31beta or higher, there's no stable version compatible with W8
cat 13.2b5


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No error's? My 6850 is at 97% load with 2 WU's. Takes about 11 mins each, so our production is about the same. Not a big AMD fan, but how do I break the 850mhz barrier with this card(Overdrive stops @ 850Mhz)?



I was just having "calculation errors" some weeks ago and thought it was my OC, though the games and all the other apps were running ok (OCCT GPU was not showing any error after 15 min test), retested it all and even @ stock settings i was still having BOINC "calculation errors" randomly within the GPU, but as far as i read in some forums, it was the drivers, i updated them to the 13.1 version and i didn't had any issue since then even reapplying the OC.

The other thing, my AMD Overdrive is not stopping at 850, i can hit 1000 MHz on core and 1250 on memory, came OC'd from factory at 790/1000, has some "voltage tweak" included (it's advertised in the box) ... maybe because of that? I can reboot to Windows and make a screenshot if you want. 935/1235 was the max stable i reached with 1,157V (GPU-Z tells that as i'm not manually tweaking the voltage)   

Btw, running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 + BOINC 7.0.44 when GPU crunching


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> I was just having "calculation errors" some weeks ago and thought it was my OC, though the games and all the other apps were running ok (OCCT GPU was not showing any error after 15 min test), retested it all and even @ stock settings i was still having BOINC "calculation errors" randomly within the GPU, but as far as i read in some forums, it was the drivers, i updtated them to the 13.1 version and i didn't had any issue since then even reapplying the OC.
> 
> The other thing, my AMD Overdrive is not stopping at 850, i can hit 1000 MHz on core and 1250 on memory, came OC'd from factory at 790/1000, has some "voltage tweak" included (it's advertised in the box) ... maybe because of that? I can reboot to Windows and make a screenshot if you want. 935/1235 was the max stable i reached with 1,157V (GPU-Z tells that as i'm not manually tweaking the voltage)
> 
> Btw, running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 + BOINC 7.0.44 when GPU crunching



I found the Afterburner Config file adjustment online, so my Afterburner clocks are wide open now. Thanks!

Got her running 950/1200/1.2V @ 49C. Card runs super cool.


----------



## Bow (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## adulaamin (Feb 11, 2013)

Good day! BOINC only runs 1 WU through the GPU since I set it up. 







This is my app_config.xml file. I used the utility to create one. 

<app_config> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent> 
		<gpu_versions> 
			<gpu_usage>0.250</gpu_usage> 
			<cpu_usage>1.000</cpu_usage> 
		</gpu_versions> 
	</app> 
</app_config>

How do I get it to run at least 4 WU through the GPU? The max GPU load I get running 1 WU is 27% so I'd like to utilize more of the GPU


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 11, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> Good day! BOINC only runs 1 WU through the GPU since I set it up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130210/WCG2.jpg
> 
> ...



From your image i can see that you're running BOINC Manager 6.10 which i think it was still not compatible with multi-gpu work, if you update to 7.0.40 or above (7.0.44 is available) keeping that config file i think you should be fine and using the 100% of your GPU.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 11, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> From your image i can see that you're running BOINC Manager 6.10 which i think it was still not compatible with multi-gpu work, if you update to 7.0.40 or above (7.0.44 is available) keeping that config file i think you should be fine and using the 100% of your GPU.



where do I download the 7.0.40 version? I downloaded the Manager I'm using now from the  WCG website 3 days ago.  


NVM... FOUND IT!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

Octanux is gearing up for some crunching.

Farm pic:


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 11, 2013)

Rig#2 is now back up and running after all the work load ran out and i had to reset it. I had all 3 rigs going then my fuse blew so i'm sticking with 2 rigs for now lol.


----------



## xvi (Feb 11, 2013)

Having an issue on an i7 860 + HD 5770 machine. CPU WUs start up no problem, but all the GPU WUs instantly fail saying "Computation error". I'd made no changes to any of the settings beyond what I set as my default profile.

Help pls?

Win 7 64-bit
HP Pavilion Elite HPE

Log after the spoiler.


Spoiler





```
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | No config file found - using defaults
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Starting BOINC client version 7.0.28 for windows_x86_64
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Libraries: libcurl/7.25.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.6
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Data directory: C:\ProgramData\BOINC
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Running under account Bri
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Processor: 8 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz [Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5]
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Processor: 256.00 KB cache
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss htt tm pni ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 nx lm vmx smx tm2 popcnt pbe
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Home Premium x64 Edition, Service Pack 1, (06.01.7601.00)
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Memory: 7.96 GB physical, 15.92 GB virtual
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Disk: 920.02 GB total, 738.27 GB free
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Local time is UTC -8 hours
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | ATI GPU 0: ATI Radeon HD 5700 series (Juniper) (CAL version 1.4.1385, 1024MB, 991MB available, 2720 GFLOPS peak)
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM | World Community Grid | URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2292793; resource share 100
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 08-Feb-2013 12:29:53)
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM | World Community Grid | Host location: none
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: using your defaults
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Reading preferences override file
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Preferences:
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | max memory usage when active: 6113.33MB
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | max memory usage when idle: 7336.00MB
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | max disk usage: 10.00GB
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
10/02/2013 7:02:58 PM |  | Not using a proxy
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0508_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0903_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0217_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0777_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073885_0061_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0104_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0601_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073885_0092_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000022_0833_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073883_0043_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0464_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0114_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0079_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_1031_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task E211774_604_C.33.C28H15N3O2.01322587.4.set1d06_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0070_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0182_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0876_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0508_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 0
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0070_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 1
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task DSFL_00050-43_0000022_0833_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 2
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0903_1 using sn2s version 620 in slot 3
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task E211774_604_C.33.C28H15N3O2.01322587.4.set1d06_1 using cep2 version 640 in slot 4
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0217_1 using gfam version 612 in slot 5
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0777_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 6
10/02/2013 7:03:13 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0464_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 7
10/02/2013 7:03:38 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0508_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0903_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0217_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0777_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000022_0833_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0464_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task E211774_604_C.33.C28H15N3O2.01322587.4.set1d06_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0070_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073885_0061_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0104_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0601_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073885_0092_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073883_0043_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0114_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0079_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_1031_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0182_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:39 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0876_1 suspended by user
10/02/2013 7:03:47 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0508_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0903_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0217_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0777_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000022_0833_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0464_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task E211774_604_C.33.C28H15N3O2.01322587.4.set1d06_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0070_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073885_0061_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0104_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0601_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073885_0092_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073883_0043_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0114_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0079_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_1031_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0182_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0876_1 resumed by user
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0508_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 0
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0070_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 1
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task DSFL_00050-43_0000022_0833_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 2
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task SN2S_CAA67208_0000096_0903_1 using sn2s version 620 in slot 3
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task E211774_604_C.33.C28H15N3O2.01322587.4.set1d06_1 using cep2 version 640 in slot 4
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0217_1 using gfam version 612 in slot 5
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0777_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 6
10/02/2013 7:03:48 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0464_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 7
10/02/2013 7:04:43 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
10/02/2013 7:04:43 PM | World Community Grid | Reporting 20 completed tasks, requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
10/02/2013 7:04:46 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
10/02/2013 7:04:46 PM | World Community Grid | Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance
10/02/2013 7:06:41 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
10/02/2013 7:06:41 PM | World Community Grid | Reporting 20 completed tasks, requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
10/02/2013 7:06:43 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
10/02/2013 7:06:43 PM | World Community Grid | Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance
10/02/2013 7:10:18 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
10/02/2013 7:10:18 PM | World Community Grid | Reporting 20 completed tasks, requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
10/02/2013 7:10:20 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
10/02/2013 7:10:20 PM | World Community Grid | Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance
10/02/2013 7:17:45 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
10/02/2013 7:17:45 PM | World Community Grid | Reporting 20 completed tasks, requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
10/02/2013 7:17:48 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
10/02/2013 7:17:48 PM | World Community Grid | Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance
10/02/2013 7:24:12 PM |  | Windows is suspending operations
10/02/2013 7:24:13 PM |  | Suspending computation - requested by operating system
10/02/2013 7:24:13 PM |  | Suspending network activity - requested by operating system
10/02/2013 7:24:23 PM |  | Resuming after OS suspension
10/02/2013 9:17:09 PM |  | Resuming computation
10/02/2013 9:17:09 PM |  | Resuming network activity
10/02/2013 9:17:09 PM |  | Windows is resuming operations
10/02/2013 9:17:09 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
10/02/2013 9:17:09 PM | World Community Grid | Reporting 20 completed tasks, requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
10/02/2013 9:17:20 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
10/02/2013 9:17:20 PM | World Community Grid | Server error: feeder not running
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 08-Feb-2013 12:29:53)
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM | World Community Grid | Host location: none
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: using your defaults
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM |  | Reading preferences override file
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM |  | Preferences:
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM |  | max memory usage when active: 6113.33MB
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM |  | max memory usage when idle: 7336.00MB
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM |  | max disk usage: 10.00GB
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM |  | Number of usable CPUs has changed from 8 to 6.
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM |  | max CPUs used: 6
10/02/2013 9:25:55 PM |  | (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 08-Feb-2013 12:29:53)
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM | World Community Grid | Host location: none
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: using your defaults
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM |  | Reading preferences override file
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM |  | Preferences:
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM |  | max memory usage when active: 6113.33MB
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM |  | max memory usage when idle: 7336.00MB
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM |  | max disk usage: 10.00GB
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM |  | Number of usable CPUs has changed from 6 to 8.
10/02/2013 9:30:25 PM |  | (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
10/02/2013 9:30:26 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task GFAM_x1Z6B_LoopsNotAdded_PfFabZ_0073884_0217_1 using gfam version 612 in slot 5
10/02/2013 9:30:26 PM | World Community Grid | Resuming task DSFL_00050-43_0000021_0464_1 using dsfl version 625 in slot 7
```



I did see the "Down for maintenance message" entry, but why do I have a big list of WUs that all failed?
Also, in the screenshot, I have yet to apply the "100% of CPU cores" setting, so only 6 threads are active. Eight are active now.

Edit: Derp. Trying new drivers.

Second edit: Latest drivers, getting this:

```
10/02/2013 10:01:20 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
10/02/2013 10:01:20 PM | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
10/02/2013 10:01:22 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
10/02/2013 10:01:22 PM | World Community Grid | Server error: feeder not running
```


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

xvi said:


> Having an issue on an i7 860 + HD 5770 machine. CPU WUs start up no problem, but all the GPU WUs instantly fail saying "Computation error". I'd made no changes to any of the settings beyond what I set as my default profile.
> 
> Help pls?
> 
> ...



Make sure the OpenCl driver is selected with the driver package installation- confirm installation with GPUZ

Check this and post back


----------



## xvi (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Make sure the OpenCl driver is selected with the driver package installation- confirm installation with GPUZ
> 
> Check this and post back



Wait.. Apparently there's a scheduled outage?

I did the "Custom" install and made sure any sort of accelerated computing options were checked. Checked in GPU-z and OpenCL is checked. I tried resetting the project, so now I have no WUs.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

xvi said:


> Wait.. Apparently there's a scheduled outage?
> 
> I did the "Custom" install and made sure any sort of accelerated computing options were checked. Checked in GPU-z and OpenCL is checked. I tried resetting the project, so now I have no WUs.



The outage should be done in about 2 or 3 hours (maybe sooner) so you will need to wait a bit to see if the problem is still there.

What driver are you using? Note- I use 12.6, they are very stable for me but YMMV


----------



## xvi (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> The outage should be done in about 2 or 3 hours (maybe sooner) so you will need to wait a bit to see if the problem is still there.
> 
> What driver are you using? Note- I use 12.6, they are very stable for me but YMMV



13.1. We'll see. I won't have direct physical access to this computer for a while after tonight, but I can give orders through the phone. At worst, 8 threads a crunchin' is nothing to scoff at.

This machine was originally using the drivers pre-installed from HP. Thinking about it now, I'm not surprised it failed.

*EDIT: CRUNCHING ON GPU!* Drivers were it.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2013)

Both rigs have updated
Looks like the outage is over


----------



## mauriek (Feb 11, 2013)

Finally finished with the cruncher rig assembly and installation, just sit back and watch, i wonder how much FX8320 + GTX670 (4WU GPU) and Phenom II X4 + 7870 (2WU GPU) will give me point. 

I'm going to buy new 550w PSU tomorrow for the 7870 and try 4 WU, because i plan to keep it crunching for a long time after the contest over.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

mauriek said:


> Finally finished with the cruncher rig assembly and installation, just sit back and watch, i wonder how much FX8320 + GTX670 (4WU GPU) and Phenom II X4 + 7870 (2WU GPU) will give me point.
> 
> I'm going to buy new 550w PSU tomorrow for the 7870 and try 4 WU, because i plan to keep it crunching for a long time after the contest over.



You should be able to get 8-10 gpu wu's out of a 7870... both of mine are running 10 atm


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> You should be able to get 8-10 gpu wu's out of a 7870... both of mine are running 10 atm



Ten??  I do ten with the HD7950 
Once i get more CPU cores available, I guess I'll try a dozen on the Tahiti cards and eight on the HD7850


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ten??  I do ten with the HD7950
> Once i get more CPU cores available, I guess I'll try a dozen on the Tahiti cards and eight on the HD7850



FX-8 chips are pretty decent work horses for this sort of thing 

EDIT-

Quick tip for any new crunchers.....

If you enable "show hosts" in your WCG profile you can monitor the performance of your systems (each rig) through sites like FreeDC or BOINCStats 

This setting from the WCG profile (last selection on the page):





It's off by default but most of us turn it on to be able to watch our output with a little better detail.


----------



## KrisC (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow getting 25k was a breeze.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

Is there a way to restrict what kind of work a device gets? My CPU cruncher is getting several HCC units and they take about 3 hours to complete. I'd rather do CPU-only units there.

EDIT: NVM, I found it. Had to setup a custom profile.


----------



## mystikl (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm a little confused about the 25k points thing. My WCG member page says 90k points, and my boinc manager says 13k work done. Which stat is taken into account for the contest?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2013)

mystikl said:


> I'm a little confused about the 25k points thing. My WCG member page says 90k points, and my boinc manager says 13k work done. Which stat is taken into account for the contest?


Boinc points = WCG points divided by 7


----------



## mystikl (Feb 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Boinc points = WCG points divided by 7



Allright, I should be able to do that by the end of the week.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

mystikl said:


> Allright, I should be able to do that by the end of the week.



With your setup, pulling the 25k points required is really no trouble--I set the bar low so that people with just a dual core or similar would have a chance to win prizes.


----------



## mystikl (Feb 11, 2013)

How much time does it take to validate results? I have about 150 results pending validation, some 4 days old, is that normal?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

You must wait until the other PCs computing the same unit turn in their results. Validation is done by comparing several results.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

mystikl said:


> I'm a little confused about the 25k points thing. My WCG member page says 90k points, and my boinc manager says 13k work done. Which stat is taken into account for the contest?



Thanks very much for your help as well as everyone else! 

Quick Reminder- the prize contest requirements are:



> "from Post #1"
> The requirements & rules:
> - Post in this thread saying that you're joining the competition
> - Crunch at least 25,000 BOINC points for TPU's WCG team (this is doable even with a Core 2 Duo--I want everyone to have a chance)
> ...



We encourage everyone to keep going once you've reached 25,000 BOINC points*
*Hint- There may be special giveaways weekly during the challenge and you will need to have turned in points on the day the giveaways occur


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2013)

mystikl said:


> How much time does it take to validate results? I have about 150 results pending validation, some 4 days old, is that normal?



Yes that is normal and work sent just before a weekend tend to stay untouched by the workplace rigs during weekends. It will normalize to a half a day of work after a week or so if you have a 3-4 day buffer. I had +400 pages at one time but is now down to 150 pages which is about 8 hours of run time. Validation can take up to 14 days if your "wingman" fail to complete it in the allocated 7 days and the next one that gets the job does fail too. The tend to re-send the timeout WU to trusted rigs but 7-10 days is not unusual. This is for HCC1. Other WU has different rules.


----------



## mystikl (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll keep running daily throughout the contest and after, although not as much as I am right now due to electricity being 30 cents/kWh where I live. I want to get to 25k as soon as possible (I blame my OCD).


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

1 WU ETA for Turion 64 x2 -> 8:00:00  

Good thing this is turned on all work hours. Should be able to turn in 1 result a day or ~400 WCG points.


mystikl, I also like to see rising numbers


----------



## mystikl (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm also using one or two cores on my work notebook (i5 2430m) I'm running it while at work, just to cut down on my home's electricity bill.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 1 WU ETA for Turion 64 x2 -> 8:00:00
> 
> Good thing this is turned on all work hours. Should be able to turn in 1 result a day or ~400 WCG points.
> 
> ...


My Atom CPU take anywhere from 12 to 50 hours for a single WU.  Yes, it does four at once, but even so 
All for a rockin' ~300 PPD 


mystikl said:


> I'm also using one or two cores on my work notebook (i5 2430m) I'm running it while at work, just to cut down on my home's electricity bill.



Fortunately, the power consumption of laptops is minor--my i7-3612QM laptop draws about 60w at the wall


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

Adding 4 more cores. Turion ML-17, Celeron 900, Pentium Dual Core E5800.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Adding 4 more cores. Turion ML-17, Celeron 900, Pentium Dual Core E5800.


 
Thanks for what you're doing! 


Norton said:


> We encourage everyone to keep going once you've reached 25,000 BOINC points*
> *Hint- There may be special giveaways weekly during the challenge and you will need to have turned in points on the day the giveaways occur



That there may be


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

Just saw that OfficeDepot is having a software sale. You might look forward to a Darksiders 2 steam code to the prizes pool if I find a copy tonight.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 12, 2013)

I've got 54 WU finished and ready to report. I'm currently on the 6.10.58 version and I'd like to update to the 7.0.44 version. Will I loose the points for those if I update now? Should I wait?


----------



## mystikl (Feb 12, 2013)

No, you won't lose your points, they're tied to your account not to the BOINC client.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 12, 2013)

mystikl said:


> No, you won't lose your points, they're tied to your account not to the BOINC client.



allright!  I'll update now so I could run multiple WUs on the GPU


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> I've got 54 WU finished and ready to report. I'm currently on the 6.10.58 version and I'd like to update to the 7.0.44 version. Will I loose the points for those if I update now? Should I wait?



Manually update those ready to report wu's prior to the Manager upgrade or uninstalling of the old one- if you haven't it's a possibility that they may be lost.....


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

Well i cant seem to stop blowing fuses when i run 3 rigs so im stuck with 2 rigs max


----------



## Bow (Feb 13, 2013)

I have had a hell of a time doing a driver update, lost about half of today crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> Well i cant seem to stop blowing fuses when i run 3 rigs so im stuck with 2 rigs max


I understand, I blew the breaker when I was running all of my systems, so I had to move some of them around to power them differently.


Bow said:


> I have had a hell of a time doing a driver update, lost about half of today crunching.



May tomorrow be better


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll leave this here...


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'll leave this here...
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9118/img1039y.jpg



Easy to tell when the crunching bug bites!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 14, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'll leave this here...
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9118/img1039y.jpg



If there's coil whine on a silent gpu, is it false advertising? it's more than 0db


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2013)

It says 0db cooling so I guess they're right.


145 unlocked!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

I have decided to throw the AMD Laptop into the mix.  I really don't want to stop work on my 7870 so i will use the AMD dual core to get a few CPU WU's in so i may qualify for the prizes (already did cpu wu's for a day on the i5).


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'll leave this here...
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9118/img1039y.jpg



Awesome!  May this be the first of many!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2013)

Tried to see if the board would run the 965 from my Phenomenal rig but it's hardlocked into 800Mhz for some reason  CnQ disabled and changing multipliers don't do anything. 

The 965 isn't supported but the 955 is; I lowered the multi to 16 but it's still going at 800Mhz as if CnQ was locked. Power options at maximum performance. Latest bios flashed.

Weird thing though, the CPU support list puts the 955 as a 95w CPU but it's actually rated for 125w.


----------



## xvi (Feb 14, 2013)

Dual P3 800MHz, Linux.


Spoiler











Core 2 Duo Mobile 1.8GHz


Spoiler











When will this average... erm.. average out?




TRWOV said:


> Tried to see if the board would run the 965 from my Phenomenal rig but it's hardlocked into 800Mhz for some reason  CnQ disabled and changing multipliers don't do anything.
> 
> The 965 isn't supported but the 955 is; I lowered the multi to 16 but it's still going at 800Mhz as if CnQ was locked. Power options at maximum performance. Latest bios flashed.
> 
> Weird thing though, the CPU support list puts the 955 as a 95w CPU but it's actually rated for 125w.



Does the board identify the processor? It sounds like it's an unsupported CPU and it's just running in "Failsafe" mode until you flash a BIOS that adds compatibility. I had the same problem with putting my X6 in my DFI LanParty DK 790FXB (fixed with a new BIOS).


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 15, 2013)

Goddammit, this is giving me a headache. For some reason the Asus 6450 will only work with the asus drivers BUT it doesn't have the OpenCL/DC libraries 

I installed several drivers, 12.4 all the way to 13.2b5, none worked with the card, CCC failed to load saying that there was no ATi hardware present and device manager shows "Standard VGA card". Installed the Asus drivers included on the CD which worked but didn't have the libraries so I looked at the asus website to download updated drivers but they are the same ones as the CD. OMFG! 

Tried to force feed the driver on the device manager but Windows says that it doesn't match the card. I tried to use the asus driver and install the libraries from 13.1 but it doesn't work (GPU-Z shows OpenCL/DC unchecked).

I guess that asus puts a different device ID on the bios, otherwise it _should_ work fine with the AMD drivers. Going to flash the card to a different bios tonight, wish me luck.



EDIT: maybe I should just  edit the INF file.  Anyone knows how can I learn the dev id of the card?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

xvi said:


> Dual P3 800MHz, Linux.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That Pentium 3 is doing a sweet job there! 

I get about 650 PPD from a PentDC Mobile 2GHz, so I'd expect it would average out just below that.  It usually takes a couple weeks for the average to reflect what is actually happening.

I think that the board identifies the processor--with the HP DC5800s I have, they will POST/boot with an unsupported CPU, but until I update the BIOS it gives a warning every time it boots and runs the fans at 100%.


----------



## C4LIN (Feb 15, 2013)

*Count me in!*



[Ion] said:


> It's official now!  I'm proud to announce a Team challenge for the last three weeks of February and first week of March.  *The competition will run from February 8th to March 8th*.
> 
> The requirements & rules:
> 
> ...



Count me in guys!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 15, 2013)

Phenomenal enters the fray.






I would bring Green Tea online but I'm afraid of poping a fuse or something.


----------



## xvi (Feb 16, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I would bring Green Tea online but I'm afraid of poping a fuse or something.














 = MORE CRUNCHING!

I'm just kidding. Don't actually do it. It's a safety hazard.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm pulling my hair out with the asus 6450. It indeed uses a different device ID (1002-6779) than standard 6450's and the latest driver on asus website is 8.861 (cat 12.6). OpenCL support requires driver ver. 9 (cat >12.10). Tried to mod the inf file but it still gives me error. I don't know how customized are these so I think it's more problem than is worth.

I'll pickup another and sell this one as I don't think the shop will take it back just because asus doesn't have updated drivers.

Goodbye to the most bitching HD6450. It wasn't mean to be


----------



## theonedub (Feb 16, 2013)

Lets add a copy of TorchLight 2 to the giveaway


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

worked out the 6450 troubles 






Managed to OC the 145 to 3.4GHz and the 6450 at 800/800. Going at 1 WU every 35 minutes


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> worked out the 6450 troubles
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6196/img1051vz.jpg
> 
> Managed to OC the 145 to 3.4GHz and the 6450 at 800/800. Going at 1 WU every 35 minutes



What was the solution to the problem TRWOV?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome!  

That HD6450 looks really funny with the Zalman cooler


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> What was the solution to the problem TRWOV?



IRQs. Changed an option in bios "Assign IRQ to PCI" to Enabled. I guess that the IGP was conflicting with the card somehow... maybe due to Hybrid Crossfire?


EDIT: BTW, is there some way to unlist a device? I re-installed Windows while troubleshooting and it appears twice on the devices list. I uninstalled the boinc client before re-installing Windows, I thought that would do it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 17, 2013)

It is allright, it always does that per installed OS, in case people multiboot. It won't cause any harm.


----------



## blibba (Feb 17, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> If there's coil whine on a silent gpu, is it false advertising? it's more than 0db



Iirc, silent is actually defined for advertising purposes as a set level of noise, which most people would consider audible.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 17, 2013)

*Deadline question(s)*

Questions about deadlines.

I have some WU scheduled and I don't think my PC is going to get around to even starting some of them, let alone finish them.

What happens to them?

Should I stop crunching (with the GPUs) and do more FLOPs (cpus) to see if I can do more cpu tasks only?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

If they go past the deadline they'll get dropped AND the other people working on the same WU won't get validation. If you're having that problem set a lower buffer or no buffer at all and use Mindweaver's auto report utility so that WUs get uploaded when finished (the client uploads WU every 2 1/2 hours by default).

If you're only working on GPU WUs uncheck all other proyects except Help Conquer Cancer on the projects page on the website, that way you won't get more CPU WUs. To finish the current CPU WUs you have suspend all the HCC WUs, go to the projects tab, select WCG and press "Don't ask for new tasks". After finishing the WUs set it back again.

Another way is to cancel the WUs but I don't know if that does something to your rep


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Questions about deadlines.
> 
> I have some WU scheduled and I don't think my PC is going to get around to even starting some of them, let alone finish them.
> 
> ...



If you're running gpu wu it will still provide cpu wu's- if you intend to use just the gpu then see the info on this post to disable the cpu wu's:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2837778&postcount=21556

It's best to do that if most, or all, of your cpu is being used for gpu work 




TRWOV said:


> If they go past the deadline they'll get dropped AND the other people working on the same WU won't get validation. If you're having that problem set a lower buffer or no buffer at all and use Mindweaver's auto report utility so that WUs get uploaded when finished (the client uploads WU every 2 1/2 hours by default).
> 
> If you're only working on GPU WUs uncheck all other proyects except Help Conquer Cancer on the projects page on the website, that way you won't get more CPU WUs. To finish the current CPU WUs you have suspend all the HCC WUs, go to the projects tab, select WCG and press "Don't ask for new tasks". After finishing the WUs set it back again.
> 
> Another way is to cancel the WUs but I don't know if that does something to your rep



These tips are helpful too (Thanks TRWOV! ) as far as "rep" is concerned, yes at a certain point you will be restricted by WCG if you have too many aborts, errors, invalids, etc... so it's best to avoid these if you can- once the rig has established a record of good results then you tend to get more favorable work.
*Note- I don't know the exact criteria for the restriction or its nature


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

I was afraid of my little 1000VA regulator not keeping up when I want to play on a console since I've connected 3 PCs, 4 consoles, receiver and switch to it. Usually only 2 or 3 things are on at a time so 1000VA seemed enough but since the 3 PCs are crunching now I picked up some peace of mind:


View attachment 50076

1800VA should be enough.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 17, 2013)

Does a regulator ensure stability on the electricity (voltage, ampèrage, etc.) your devices use? Wikipedia did not help me much.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

It's protection mainly. If the voltage or current gets too high the fuse in the regulator will blow instead of letting the damage get to your devices. It also corrects voltage spikes and drops.



edit: goddamned Windows update, it restarted Phenomenal but it was stuck in post because of a MAC problem. Don't know how long it was like that  If I hadn't changed the AVR I don't know when would I have noticed it. Crunching now.


----------



## memmaker (Feb 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> It's protection mainly. If the voltage or current gets too high the fuse in the regulator will blow instead of letting the damage get to your devices. It also corrects voltage spikes and drops.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: goddamned Windows update, it restarted Phenomenal but it was stuck in post because of a MAC problem. Don't know how long it was like that  If I hadn't changed the AVR I don't know when would I have noticed it. Crunching now.



The fuse opens when the current gets too high, voltage could be very very high and the fuse remain untouched. In a stabilizer, voltage regulation is performed by relays and AC transformers. The main problem with those devices is that generally they have bad quality (slow response) components, which worsen the AC output instead of stabilize it. For example, think a <0,5 sec. electricity "micro-cut", relays sets to "push" more voltage, but when the input stabilizes there is a mechanical delay before the relays goes back to normal, so the output becomes high voltage... you don't want that in your PC. Besides that, the stabilizer also consumes electricity, if you put your hand over the casing, you should note that is warm. Heat comes from electric energy (see Joule Effect) and goes to waste.

The primary of a PSU takes care of those AC fluctuations using a more effective way with big capacitors, transistors and PWM ICs. So if you feel uncomfortable with plugging your PC directly in the outlet, you might consider use one decent Online UPS instead the "chinese-made" regulators/stabilizers. I'm not saying you have one of those bad stabilizers, just telling for your information


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

Electricity quality isn't that good here so some sort of protection is almost a given requirement, these AVRs have saved my PCs quite a few times. 

Didn't know about the relay delay although I don't know if the CDP units use mechanical relays or not as they're silent. The only way to tell they are correcting voltage is thanks to a buzzer (emits a PC like beep sound, not clicks). I have a smaller AVR connected to my secondary rig and it emits clicking sounds so I think it uses mechanical relays. They are made in Mexico (or at least this particular unit is) but I guess internals are from China (everything is anyways).





Since I won't be playing games anytime soon due to the challenge I took the GT430 from my main rig and put it in the Phenom rig to do some GPU work.

EDIT: huh? GT430 isn't supported???  I just can't win, can I?


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Electricity quality isn't that good here so some sort of protection is almost a given requirement, these AVRs have saved my PCs quite a few times.
> 
> Didn't know about the relay delay although I don't know if the CDP units use mechanical relays or not as they're silent. The only way to tell they are correcting voltage is thanks to a buzzer (emits a PC like beep sound, not clicks). I have a smaller AVR connected to my secondary rig and it emits clicking sounds so I think it uses mechanical relays. They are made in Mexico (or at least this particular unit is) but I guess internals are from China (everything is anyways).
> 
> ...



I know that feeling. I have 2x 4770's and a 3870 left over and I was going to use them in a dedicated rig. Then I read the supported graphics cards list...


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah, I have a 4670 and 3850 that could do wonders but they don't support DirectCompute.


Also, I don't know what I did but all my pending WUs show as "Aborted: not started due to deadline". I had to clear the CMOS while troubleshooting the GT430 issue, I guess that's related? How can correct this? Or I can't?


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> yeah, I have a 4670 and 3850 that could do wonders but they don't support DirectCompute.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know what I did but all my pending WUs show as "Aborted: not started due to deadline". I had to clear the CMOS while troubleshooting the GT430 issue, I guess that's related? How can correct this? Or I can't?



Time and Date set correct after CMOS reset? If not it definitely will mess up WCG/BOINC


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2013)

Did that after clearing the CMOS   I guess I shouldn't have tried to get the GT430 to work... :shadedshu

OK, let's bit this bullet and get done with it...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2013)

I want in on this. I could use some more crunching hardware.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

I've turned things over to manofthem to run this week's game giveaway.  Stay tuned


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I've turned things over to manofthem to run this week's game giveaway.  Stay tuned



 

Every giveaway gets us closer to the showcase!!


----------



## xvi (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't think this was worth creating a new thread, so..

I'd wondered what I could get out of a free-tier Amazon EC2 server. I'd googled it and saw some other people talking about it and there are (apparently) preconfigured packages for BOINC, but no one ever said whether or not it was worth it. Well, I've managed to set it up and complete one unit. If you check the spoiler, I'll let you be the judge. Found this guide after the fact. It appears that unless you're willing to shell out a bit of money, you won't get much.

My free-tier account allowed me one Intel Xeon E5507 core at 2.26 GHz and ~600 MB of ram. 



Spoiler











			
				--get_host_info said:
			
		

> timezone: 0
> domain name: ip-10-116-38-113
> IP addr: 10.116.38.113
> #CPUS: 1
> ...





			
				--get_tasks said:
			
		

> ======== Tasks ========
> 1) -----------
> name: DSFL_00050-53_0000046_0408_1
> WU name: DSFL_00050-53_0000046_0408
> ...




```
1: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Starting BOINC client version 7.0.27 for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
2: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
3: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Libraries: libcurl/7.27.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1c zlib/1.2.7 libidn/1.25 librtmp/2.3
4: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Data directory: /var/lib/boinc-client
5: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Processor: 1 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5507  @ 2.27GHz [Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5]
6: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Processor: 4.00 MB cache
7: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Processor features: fpu de tsc msr pae cx8 sep cmov pat clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht syscall nx lm constant_tsc up rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc pni ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
8: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] OS: Linux: 3.5.0-21-generic
9: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Memory: 589.91 MB physical, 0 bytes virtual
10: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Disk: 7.87 GB total, 6.67 GB free
11: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Local time is UTC +0 hours
12: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] No usable GPUs found
13: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Config: GUI RPC allowed from:
14: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] No general preferences found - using defaults
15: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Reading preferences override file
16: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Preferences:
17: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] max memory usage when active: 294.96MB
18: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] max memory usage when idle: 530.92MB
19: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] max disk usage: 3.94GB
20: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] don't use GPU while active
21: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 25 %
22: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
23: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Not using a proxy
24: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] This computer is not attached to any projects
25: 18-Feb-2013 06:17:48 (low) [] Visit http://boinc.berkeley.edu for instructions
26: 18-Feb-2013 06:26:34 (low) [] Suspending computation - CPU is busy
27: 18-Feb-2013 06:26:44 (low) [] Resuming computation
28: 18-Feb-2013 06:26:55 (low) [] Suspending computation - CPU is busy
29: 18-Feb-2013 06:30:56 (low) [] Resuming computation
30: 18-Feb-2013 06:47:10 (low) [] Running CPU benchmarks
31: 18-Feb-2013 06:47:10 (low) [] Suspending computation - CPU benchmarks in progress
32: 18-Feb-2013 06:47:42 (low) [] Benchmark results:
33: 18-Feb-2013 06:47:42 (low) [] Number of CPUs: 1
34: 18-Feb-2013 06:47:42 (low) [] 1945 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
35: 18-Feb-2013 06:47:42 (low) [] 1155 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
36: 18-Feb-2013 06:47:43 (low) [] Resuming computation
```




Edit: I should point out that free doesn't mean "Free as in Free Beer" here. It's free *as long as you don't use many resources*. I can't stress this enough. MAKE SURE TO READ THE SERVICE AGREEMENTS.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2013)

xvi said:


> I didn't think this was worth creating a new thread, so..
> 
> I'd wondered what I could get out of a free-tier Amazon EC2 server. I'd googled it and saw some other people talking about it and there are (apparently) preconfigured packages for BOINC, but no one ever said whether or not it was worth it. Well, I've managed to set it up and complete one unit. If you check the spoiler, I'll let you be the judge. Found this guide after the fact. It appears that unless you're willing to shell out a bit of money, you won't get much.
> 
> ...


I had a friend who kept getting/finding coupons for 1  month free server kinda like amazons. He hopped his minecraft server around for like 8 months before he ran out of coupons.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2013)

xvi said:


> I didn't think this was worth creating a new thread, so..
> 
> I'd wondered what I could get out of a free-tier Amazon EC2 server. I'd googled it and saw some other people talking about it and there are (apparently) preconfigured packages for BOINC, but no one ever said whether or not it was worth it. Well, I've managed to set it up and complete one unit. If you check the spoiler, I'll let you be the judge. Found this guide after the fact. It appears that unless you're willing to shell out a bit of money, you won't get much.
> 
> ...



I believe that HP was offering a cloud based service trial similar to this last year and a few members used a free trial that was offered to crunch for awhile. I don't remember the performance or the costs involved past the trial period- maybe some of those that tried it will offer their impressions on it.

My opinion- I build what I crunch on. However, it does offer a way to crunch for someone with signicant fund raising skills- it also offers a way to continue to contribute if you don't have the hardware or are suffering under extreme power costs to crunch on your own hardware.


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks to BINGE I was able to get an i5 3570k,will be OC'ing tomorrow once i get my new ram and then get to crunching!


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 19, 2013)

I got the 25,000 points I won't stop i will keep going until my noctua fan@1500rpm gets to really bugging me. Since i got the points today and to keep with the spirits can i get a Titan JK


----------



## KrisC (Feb 19, 2013)

2k points and Ill have my 25k. Will keep going until the 8th and then a month afterwards.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2013)

The HDD of the only dual core machine in the office went down  Was raking a nice 200RAC. 

Hopefully I'll be able to recover the boinc data. Good thing it's a dumb terminal and moved our applications to a small server about two months ago.


----------



## KrisC (Feb 20, 2013)

WTH , 3 diff times on 3 diff dates I go to check out stats and what not and I get nothing cause of stat updates.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

KrisC said:


> WTH , 3 diff times on 3 diff dates I go to check out stats and what not and I get nothing cause of stat updates.



WCG has a brief blackout as stats are updated- usually lasts about an hour

You can check your stats using these 2 links as alternates:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=834664

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/834664


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Looking forward to this contest! I like how it ends the day after my birthday too



It'll make for a perfect gift if you win something.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 20, 2013)

the lappy and its P540 dual core AMD are slowly returning CPU wu's    going to buy a cooling pad next week to drop the temps a lil while it crunches and also to prepare for hotter weather


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2013)

Not looking forward to the hitter weather.


----------



## KrisC (Feb 21, 2013)

27k and counting


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

KrisC said:


> 27k and counting



Good work!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like I missed a lot while I was away


----------



## xvi (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought this to replace my 4870/4850 combo (roughly the same performance) so I could crunch again. Do I have the crunching bug?





Edit: I guess I should point out it's a HD 5870.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 24, 2013)

Count me in...I just brought two rigs online.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2013)

xvi said:


> I bought this to replace my 4870/4850 combo (roughly the same performance) so I could crunch again. Do I have the crunching bug?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130221/1361486533379.jpg
> Edit: I guess I should point out it's a HD 5870.



Everytime I see a 5870, i think of .....


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 24, 2013)

I have my app_config set up so that 5 WUs can be going at the same time (4 GPU and 1 CPU). However, it doesn't seem to be the case with Help Conquer Cancer WUs for GPU and CPU...






Any ideas why?

I had 4 GPUs and 1 CPU working OK with the Clean Energy Project.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> I believe that HP was offering a cloud based service trial similar to this last year and a few members used a free trial that was offered to crunch for awhile. I don't remember the performance or the costs involved past the trial period- maybe some of those that tried it will offer their impressions on it.
> 
> My opinion- I build what I crunch on. However, it does offer a way to crunch for someone with signicant fund raising skills- it also offers a way to continue to contribute if you don't have the hardware or are suffering under extreme power costs to crunch on your own hardware.



A two core instance did around 2k PPD and it was around $15/30 days runtime as far as I remember. They were running under Linux and did real good but you have to hold it up against - noise, heat, HW investment and electricity cost. I had 20 times 2 cores when it was free and ended up having one until I couldn't connect to it any longer. If i lived in a real hot country with real high electricity cost I would do it.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I have my app_config set up so that 5 WUs can be going at the same time (4 GPU and 1 CPU). However, it doesn't seem to be the case with Help Conquer Cancer WUs for GPU and CPU...
> 
> http://i.imgbox.com/acqgvYyj.jpg
> 
> ...



As I see it you have your 4 GPU running and the CPU WUs are waiting since the lone CPU core is working on CEP which only just started. Did you made the change to more GPU/less CPU just now? If yes then all is OK.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 25, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I have my app_config set up so that 5 WUs can be going at the same time (4 GPU and 1 CPU). However, it doesn't seem to be the case with Help Conquer Cancer WUs for GPU and CPU...
> 
> http://i.imgbox.com/acqgvYyj.jpg
> 
> ...




What's the concurrent limit set to?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 25, 2013)

I finally found my Hitman: Absolution code and will throw that in for a prize.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 25, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> What's the concurrent limit set to?



No idea. 

Where do I find that setting?


----------



## okidna (Feb 25, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> No idea.
> 
> Where do I find that setting?



You're running only HCC WUs (GPU and CPU both) so check your appconfig file.


```
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>[B][COLOR="Red"]X[/COLOR][/B]</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>??</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>??</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>
```

Try changing the X to 5.


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 25, 2013)

okidna said:


> You're running only HCC WUs (GPU and CPU both) so check your appconfig file.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ah, yes. 

I have 4.

For gpu 0.5 and cpu 0.75. The idea was to have a little cpu left over to run just a cpu WU.

I have a quad core (qx9770) which has only 4 threads.

I now have other types of WUs so no problem.

I will try 5 when I only have HCC WUs. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2013)

After a long weekend my 6950's are back up but the 5770 has been holding down the fort on my end LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

OK guys, I've compiled the current points of all entrants in my spreadsheet--you can see your progress here:









Soup's entry and Aquinus' entry have since been fixed 

Warning to NHKS, 7mm, seby83, blibba, modded, sneddenraj, The Grapist, and Sorin Tanasa: all of you are in danger of not making the required points (25k BOINC, or 175k in my spreadsheet).  You need to turn things up a bit, and I'd like a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks [Ion].


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 27, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> A two core instance did around 2k PPD and it was around $15/30 days runtime as far as I remember. They were running under Linux and did real good but you have to hold it up against - noise, heat, HW investment and electricity cost. I had 20 times 2 cores when it was free and ended up having one until I couldn't connect to it any longer. If i lived in a real hot country with real high electricity cost I would do it.



Huh ... good we are living in a relatively cold country - with a relatively high electricity cost...


----------



## blibba (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know of a stats website that updates fairly quickly?

The WCG website often seems to take a day or more to register what I've done, and there's no way of knowing how much individual tasks are worth in the client.

I've recently turned 3 cores of my 3.6GHZ socket-1156 Xeon onto WCG, about how many BOINC should they be earning per hour?


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 27, 2013)

blibba said:


> Does anyone know of a stats website that updates fairly quickly?
> 
> The WCG website often seems to take a day or more to register what I've done, and there's no way of knowing how much individual tasks are worth in the client.
> 
> I've recently turned 3 cores of my 3.6GHZ socket-1156 Xeon onto WCG, about how many BOINC should they be earning per hour?



I think WCG website updates in 12-13 hrs.
Head to Ion's WCG Essentials Thread for more information.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 27, 2013)

blibba said:


> Does anyone know of a stats website that updates fairly quickly?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## blibba (Feb 27, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> I think WCG website updates in 12-13 hrs.
> Head to Ion's WCG Essentials Thread for more information.



Thanks, that also answered my other question - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111026


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

The WCG website updates every twelve hours.  The BOINC manager updates whenever you hit "Update" in the projects tab.  Free-DC updates three times a day (~8AM EST, ~3PM, ~8PM).  BOINCStats updates on a pattern that I haven't been able to figure out yet


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd like to remind everyone to check out our game giveaway if you haven't already


----------



## Bow (Mar 1, 2013)

How many days left to go?? Now both my GPU's are making noise, 1 I got back from RMA over the summer.  I sent in a RMA request and willl send them both in for repair/replace.  

I am going to keep them running until the challenge is over or they blow.  After that I will be out of the game until I can get them back.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2013)

Bow said:


> How many days left to go?? Now both my GPU's are making noise, 1 I got back from RMA over the summer.  I sent in a RMA request and willl send them both in for repair/replace.
> 
> I am going to keep them running until the challenge is over or they blow.  After that I will be out of the game until I can get them back.



Sorry to hear you're having trouble  I would suggest shutting down those cards if they may fail on you- best to preserve what you have and go for the long haul..... I have my 6870 giving me trouble atm but I should be able to get it back to 100% with a dose of fresh TIM (I've cut the clock back on it until I can take care of it) 

Challenge ends next Friday (3/8)


----------



## xvi (Mar 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> Challenge ends next Friday (3/8)





I just came here to ask for some input on a purchase decision I have. The major reason why I'm considering it is because for crunching, my rig...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 1, 2013)

xvi said:


> I just came here to ask for some input on a purchase decision I have. The major reason why I'm considering it is because for crunching, my rig...
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7188/6938280971_326960b48a_z.jpg



I will post this here as well as I posted it on your other thread.

I actually think that you would be better off running dual 7770's or a single 7850 or 7870 rather than the 6xxx series of cards. 

I am running a single 6870 in one of my crunching rigs and it doesn't do worth a crap at crunching. 

I would really like to trade it for a 7770 or just sell it and purchase a 7770. The 7770 will put out much better PPD's than the 6xxx series of cards.


----------



## KrisC (Mar 2, 2013)

230 to go to 50k!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2013)

We're now in the final stretch--three weeks done and a week to go! 

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 2, 2013)

xvi said:


> I just came here to ask for some input on a purchase decision I have. The major reason why I'm considering it is because for crunching, my rig...
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7188/6938280971_326960b48a_z.jpg




My 7750 takes about 7-8 min to finish 2 WUs and my 6950 takes 15-16 min to finish 4 so they are about even but the 6950 has a 130w TDP while for the 7750 it's 44w.


The 7850 1GB seems to have the best price/ppd ratio.


----------



## blibba (Mar 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Warning to NHKS, 7mm, seby83, *blibba*, modded, sneddenraj, The Grapist, and Sorin Tanasa: all of you are in danger of not making the required points (25k BOINC, or 175k in my spreadsheet).  You need to turn things up a bit, and I'd like a PM.  Thanks!



Just 7k BOINC to go, I can do this


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 2, 2013)

blibba said:


> Just 7k BOINC to go, I can do this


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

blibba said:


> Just 7k BOINC to go, I can do this



Indeed you can--that's just over 1k a day, which even a fast C2D can do 

Good work!


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed you can--that's just over 1k a day, which even a fast C2D can do
> 
> Good work!



I think my C2D laptop at work does ~550 PPD at 1.8 GHz (very close to the TPU PPD Estimator's estimate). Double that would be 1100 PPD at about 3.6 GHz. Sounds about right.



TRWOV said:


> My 7750 takes about 7-8 min to finish 2 WUs and my 6950 takes 15-16 min to finish 4 so they are about even but the 6950 has a 130w TDP while for the 7750 it's 44w.
> 
> The 7850 1GB seems to have the best price/ppd ratio.



I found some data and put together a chart to try and break down price/performance and the math seems to claim that the 7770 is among the best performing for the least money. (I need to update the chart slightly though)


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

xvi said:


> I think my C2D laptop at work does ~550 PPD at 1.8 GHz (very close to the TPU PPD Estimator's estimate). Double that would be 1100 PPD at about 3.6 GHz. Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> I found some data and put together a chart to try and break down price/performance and the math seems to claim that the 7770 is among the best performing for the least money. (I need to update the chart slightly though)



I've found that my T9600 (2.8GHz Penryn-6M) does about 1100 PPD.  An OCed C2D could do 1500 no problem


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed you can--that's just over 1k a day, which even a fast C2D can do





xvi said:


> I think my C2D laptop at work does ~550 PPD at 1.8 GHz (very close to the TPU PPD Estimator's estimate). Double that would be 1100 PPD at about 3.6 GHz. Sounds about right.





[Ion] said:


> I've found that my T9600 (2.8GHz Penryn-6M) does about 1100 PPD.  An OCed C2D could do 1500 no problem



I have my PC in my bedroom, which is also where I work. So the PC is off at night, and has to be quiet enough to not be distracting during the day. In addition, I have the GPU set to "only when idle", and I often set my PC (and GPU especially) to F@H rather than WCG. 

As a result, my daily performance has varied a lot. I was out for most of the day yesterday though, and managed 8k BOINC


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2013)

getting close to the end boys and girls  i want to thank everyone for participating and also everyone who has donated hardware/games/etc.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2013)

adulaamin said:


>











AlienIsGOD said:


> getting close to the end boys and girls  i want to thank everyone for participating and also everyone who has donated hardware/games/etc.



Last week; it's crunch time!  Hopefully everyone had a good time during the challenge; it's great to see some fresh blood to the team as well.  

We should be in for another game giveaway soon, followed by an awesome hardware giveaway!


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...B9SkgfF0A-nSD8oOFmULEtnexJoHhYUGmSTyUXWWp117O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir- moar games are coming!  Keep an eye out for a new thread soon..... 

It's been a great challenge so far with all of the new badges, new millionaire's, a couple of more steps through the WCG rankings..... All WIN!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2013)

Agreed--I'd like to thank everyone who has taken part or donated a prize 

Norton will be handling this week's game giveaway 

As far as the prize drawing goes, I'm going to start with the most expensive prizes (HD7770s) and draw names, eliminating each person who has won from any more prizes.  I'll continue down the list (by value) until we're out of prizes.  Then I'll throw _everyone_ back into the pot and draw the grand prize (i7-3930k + motherboard).  Good luck all!


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds great Ion, I hope I can win a 7770 for my friend since his computer can't run much at all or a Frozen Cpu gift card since i want to get into watercooling.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Agreed--I'd like to thank everyone who has taken part or donated a prize
> 
> Norton will be handling this week's game giveaway
> 
> As far as the prize drawing goes, I'm going to start with the most expensive prizes (HD7770s) and draw names, eliminating each person who has won from any more prizes.  I'll continue down the list (by value) until we're out of prizes.  Then I'll throw _everyone_ back into the pot and draw the grand prize (i7-3930k + motherboard).  Good luck all!



Woot!!! I'm loving the sound of that!   
Can't wait


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Are we doing one more game giveaway? I still have the sleeping dogs up for giveaway.


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are we doing one more game giveaway? I still have the sleeping dogs up for giveaway.



I'm doing the last one- will have the thread posted up tonight.

Thanks again for the contribution!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm doing the last one- will have the thread posted up tonight.
> 
> Thanks again for the contribution!



Do you want me to send you the key so once its over you can give it out to the winners?

*Edit*

Went ahead and sent it to you norton so you will have it on hand incase I am un reachable


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

What's the redemption deadline? I will be away for the weekend. I should still be able to maintain contact but in case I can't?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> What's the redemption deadline? I will be away for the weekend. I should still be able to maintain contact but in case I can't?



Depends on the work unit--usually anywhere from four to ten days.  So you should be good


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Depends on the work unit--usually anywhere from four to ten days.  So you should be good



I meant for the contest. I suppose I should have appended "should I win anything."


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> I meant for the contest. I suppose I should have appended "should I win anything."



Well, I'd like people to let me know within 24 hours (Saturday night) but I'll probably give a 48-hour-limit (Sunday night)


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'd like people to let me know within 24 hours (Saturday night) but I'll probably give a 48-hour-limit (Sunday night)



I'll be sure to check in then.


----------



## KrisC (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn, was hopin to hit 75k for this challenge but a few games took my attention away.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Mar 8, 2013)

KrisC said:


> Damn, was hopin to hit 75k for this challenge but a few games took my attention away.



agree i only got to about 50k-55k but games and now with my ssd broken


----------



## blibba (Mar 8, 2013)

Sometimes, when I have my client set to "use GPU when idle", my mouse will randomly lock up momentarily. Any ideas? It doesn't happen at any other time, and yes my system is rock solid stability wise.

As for my current progress, looks like I'll have hit 40K-ish BOINC by the end of the challenge. Unfortunately I'll probably then go through a period of inactivity, but I should be back up and running by mid-April at the latest.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

blibba said:


> Sometimes, when I have my client set to "use GPU when idle", my mouse will randomly lock up momentarily. Any ideas? It doesn't happen at any other time, and yes my system is rock solid stability wise.
> 
> As for my current progress, looks like I'll have hit 40K-ish BOINC by the end of the challenge. Unfortunately I'll probably then go through a period of inactivity, but I should be back up and running by mid-April at the latest.



Yes--what's the idle time period?  If it's a short time specified in BOINC (~3 minutes) and you are only intermittently using the computer, then it will fire up the GPU, only to have you try and use the computer.  Try setting it to a longer time to wait (~10 minutes)


----------



## blibba (Mar 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yes--what's the idle time period?  If it's a short time specified in BOINC (~3 minutes) and you are only intermittently using the computer, then it will fire up the GPU, only to have you try and use the computer.  Try setting it to a longer time to wait (~10 minutes)



This happens when I'm using the computer continuously - there's no way I'm going idle for long enough to fire the GPU up. I know this because my screensaver is on a shorter timer.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 8, 2013)

well its the 8th  i want to thank everyone who participated in this challenge and I look forward to crunching many more challenges in the future


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> well its the 8th  i want to thank everyone who participated in this challenge and I look forward to crunching many more challenges in the future



Indeed--the ten hours to go in the contest, and I'll be drawing prizes late tonight


----------



## KrisC (Mar 8, 2013)

Never realized how bad this could be on the ol electric bill lol.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 8, 2013)

I use my computer in my office so if can heat the room, no heater.

I guess I'll do the same at my house xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I use my computer in my office so if can heat the room, no heater.
> 
> I guess I'll do the same at my house xD



The beauty of crunching/folding.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah, and that's why now I use those Sandy/ivy, has they are low power, and gives heat..


----------



## Bow (Mar 8, 2013)

Now I can RMA my GPUs and start shopping for new ones


----------



## AnnCore (Mar 8, 2013)

Many thanks to everyone for all the help.

Almost reached the object of cracking the top 100 (team wise).

Got some lovely badges that I should probably show off here on TPU and elsewhere to raise awareness.

Any other signatures we can have?

I'm in awe of some of the numbers some of you guys put up.

Cheers

AnnCore


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Many thanks to everyone for all the help.
> 
> Almost reached the object of cracking the top 100 (team wise).
> 
> ...





You can display your WCG individual badges in your signature- if anyone is interested I can hunt down the link..... it used to be in Twilyth's sig- but he isn't here anymore


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 8, 2013)

Good job everyone.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Many thanks to everyone for all the help.
> 
> Almost reached the object of cracking the top 100 (team wise).
> 
> ...




Paste one of these in your signature, wrapping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 around it:

-  http://http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=834618&theme=16

-  http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=339fe1b4c8f143c85f20c40b1a356a6f&theme=16&cols=1

You can get a different theme by adding the number immediately after "theme=" in the URL.
The lower one only makes sense if you run multiple BOINC projects (like I do). An example of the lower option can be seen in my signature.


----------



## xvi (Mar 8, 2013)

Are we automagically entered to win and how long do we have to respond? I'll be out of the country for the weekend, but will check in occasionally on my phone.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

xvi said:


> Are we automagically entered to win and how long do we have to respond? I'll be out of the country for the weekend, but will check in occasionally on my phone.



I don't think you need to worry- there will be a reasonable response time given to the winners.

Checking in over the weekend will be helpful though 


EDIT- this link will let you show your your individual WCG project badges in your sig:

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/show_badge_picture_bild.php

Follow the instructions and then use the address of the pic that's generated in your sig 

Will look like this:


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 8, 2013)

Cool....


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 8, 2013)

Big thanks too all the new members and I hope you stay.  This is the best team you will ever be a part of.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2013)

Woot badges


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanted to apologize for the downtime because I was in the contest. Even though I probably gained enough points to clear an entry, I got slammed with moving and a lot of work (feast or famine job) and didn't have any time to really set anything up. My room is still in shambles as I type this, my second machine isn't even up yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratz to all the entered and hope the future brings more and more of cures for these crazy illnesses


----------



## AnnCore (Mar 9, 2013)

Badges...or tag? 

Life is full of hard decisions.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks this last month of the challenge passed by really quickly?  It seems like just a few days ago we were hearing about the upcoming challenge, and now we are all finished up. Fast month 

It's great to see so many new members of the team, all the stones they hit and all the points they pulled down.  The amazing team spirit is flourishing here at TPU and what could we ask for?!  Hopefully we can all keep on crunching strong and rocking the WUs. Even if some of our new members can continue at a reduced rate, that's still a terrific contribution and difference!

We appreciate the hard work done by [Ion], Chicken Patty, Norton, all those who donated hardware and/or software, and all those who gave their time, resources, energies, and pc's.   

Great work everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

Alright guys, the competition is now over! 

I would like to thank each and every one of your for your crunching and donations.  I'm compiling final scores now and I hope to draw prizes within an hour


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

Prize time 
(donor of prize is in parentheses, winner is in bold)
    Radeon HD770 (mjkmike): *manofthem*
    Radeon HD770 (mjkmike): *p_o_s_pc*
    Radeon HD7770 (Norton): *johnspack*
    $100 FrozenCPU Gift Cards (NF_Blake): *Steve_Kosh*
    $100 FrozenCPU Gift Cards (NF_Blake): *Norton*
    500w PSU (Norton): *t_ski*
    Misc DDR2 RAM, LGA775 CPUs, HDDs (Ion): *brandonwh64*
    2x2GB DDR3 memory kit (Norton): *HammerON*
    $25 via PayPal (Bow): *stinger608*
    $25 via PayPal (NHKS): *sabre23*
    $25 via PayPal (Ion): *m&m's*
    $25 via PayPal (Ion): *okidna*
    Alienware Keyboard (manofthem): *dude12564*
    4g tube of MX-2 thermal past (dank1983man420): *ZakkWylde*
    Red LED fan (dank1983man420): *ThE_MaD_ShOt*


*Grand Prize*
Core i7-3930k+Asus P7X79D Pro (mjkmike): *[Ion]*


Notes:

If random drawings had the donor of a prize win it, that prize was re-drawn to a separate winner (I re-drew when I won my own misc HW and when Norton won his own power supply)
I started with the most expensive prizes (HD7770s) and drew down to the cheapest ones, eliminating someone each time they won.  Everyone was thrown back in for the grand prize
All winners were selected with RANDOM.ORG 
Winners have 48 hours to respond before the prize is forfeited


*Congratulations all, winners and non-winners alike!*
Remember, Science is the real winner here! 

If you won a prize, expect a PM from me shortly 

EDIT:  Everyone who won a prize should have received a PM from me.  If you are on this list and somehow did not, please let me know ASAP!


----------



## Steve Kosh (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats on the 3930k Ion and everyone else who won prizes.


----------



## NHKS (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations to all winners!

Although it is a shame I could not involve myself much in this challenge, I did keep track of it whenever possible and I must say that it has been a resounding success! It gave many new TPU members the opportunity to join, help & encourage each other, have some fun entering giveaways and most importantly working together as a worldwide team to contribute in WCG projects! 

My appreciation goes to all, for your WCG contributions and generosity towards this challenge!   especially the senior members, who undoubtedly had to dedicate more time than usual into running this challenge! 

I need not say it, but yes - I am proud to be part of this great team!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for allowing me to be a part of the drawing and winning !!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you!!

Congrats to everyone who won!!! And a huge THANK YOU to all donators!!!!

Obviously a big thanks to *mjkmike* for donating what I happen to win!!!




I woke up and saw this, so now I'm heading back to sleep .   Thanks everyone!


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2013)

Great challenge and a win for everyone 

I'll be working out the details with those who won my donations over the weekend 

Proud to be a member of such a great Team!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners.

@ [ION]  that sure helps with the shipping.


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 9, 2013)

mjmike , Ion , Norton , manofthem , NHKS


----------



## okidna (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh hey, I win! 

Congratulations to all winners!

BIG thanks to all contributors ; [Ion], Bill (Norton), Matt (manofthem), mjkmike, dank1983man420, Bow, NHKS, and NF_Blake. And many contributors for the game giveaway.


Special congratulation and thank you to Ion, our grand prize winner and the donor for my prize 

Congrats to all of us! Everyone is a winner in this challenge! Live long and prosper, my dear friends  and don't forget  :KEEP CRUNCHING!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2013)

congrats to everyone that won and thanks to all who participated


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats everyone! The only problem I have is how empty mjmike's wallet must be. Can't wait for the next team challenge and hopefully more people will join.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners. Too bad, I'm not In xD Like they, better luck next time 

[Ion], crazy price you got


----------



## LaMokona (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats to all the winner and thanks to all contributors.


----------



## sujo (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners. It's time to go home (serious crunchers). Enjoyed the contest and the challenge. Send me a pm for the next one. Later


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I re-drew when I won my own misc HW and when Norton won his own power supply





Congrats winners!

@AnnCore:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, I'm up now and took a gander through the winners' list.  There were lots of amazong prizes, lots of fortunate winners, and lots of generous donators. This kind of awesome community isn't something you come across often; in fact I don't I've ever seen this friendly atmosphere anywhere else. 

It's a pleasure to be a part of TPU's WCG team.

On a side note, I'm catching some horrible kind of flu virus that's going around; everyone in my extended family has had it and now it's hitting myself, my wife, and little girl (probrecita). So winning the 7770 has cheered me up quite a bit. I can't wait to get it into a rig and have it crunching for TPU


----------



## AnnCore (Mar 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Congrats winners!
> 
> @AnnCore:



Heh?

I'm old and don't get it... I own too many underwear? 

PS Congrats to all!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great challenge and a win for everyone
> 
> I'll be working out the details with those who won my donations over the weekend
> 
> Proud to be a member of such a great Team!!!


Thanks, I knew you'd get it sorted out 


mjkmike said:


> Congrats to all the winners.
> 
> @ [ION]  that sure helps with the shipping.


Thank you for the incredible donations! 

And yes, shipping shouldn't be too bad 


okidna said:


> Oh hey, I win!
> 
> Congratulations to all winners!
> 
> ...


I don't have a name? 

I'll get your money sent soon 


AlienIsGOD said:


> congrats to everyone that won and thanks to all who participated


Indeed--a massive thanks to everyone! 


manofthem said:


> Well, I'm up now and took a gander through the winners' list.  There were lots of amazong prizes, lots of fortunate winners, and lots of generous donators. This kind of awesome community isn't something you come across often; in fact I don't I've ever seen this friendly atmosphere anywhere else.
> 
> It's a pleasure to be a part of TPU's WCG team.
> 
> On a side note, I'm catching some horrible kind of flu virus that's going around; everyone in my extended family has had it and now it's hitting myself, my wife, and little girl (probrecita). So winning the 7770 has cheered me up quite a bit. I can't wait to get it into a rig and have it crunching for TPU



Enjoy the new card--I'm sure it will get used to its fullest 


*HammerON has declined the 2x2GB kit of DDR3 from Norton, so I've re-drawn for it:*
*AlienIsGOD* is the new winner!


----------



## KrisC (Mar 9, 2013)

Ill be takin a break on crunching for the next week or so, then Ill be dedicating all 4 of my rigs to crunching while im gone on a much needed extended vacation.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2013)

O shit son, i won something physical ?!?  thank you to HammerON for declining so redraw was held, i can make good use of this ram too.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> O shit son, i won something physical ?!?  thank you to HammerON for declining so redraw was held, i can make good use of this ram too.



PM incoming!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow,  first I won a game,  and now this.  After 50 years I hit a lucky streak!  Congrats to the winners,  and thanks to the kind contributors!  Truly one of the best communities on the internet.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> Congrats everyone! The only problem I have is how empty mjmike's wallet must be. Can't wait for the next team challenge and hopefully more people will join.



looks like I should go play to fill that wallet.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 9, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Heh?
> 
> I'm old and don't get it... I own too many underwear?



You wrote that you could not choose between two things to put in your signature. --> First World Problem


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  first I won a game,  and now this.  After 50 years I hit a lucky streak!  Congrats to the winners,  and thanks to the kind contributors!  Truly one of the best communities on the internet.



+1, I agree. 

The terrific thing is that in our community we have so many willing and able to give and donate. That's truly something!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> O shit son, i won something physical ?!?  thank you to HammerON for declining so redraw was held, i can make good use of this ram too.



No problem. I currently don't need any RAM so I wanted to see it go to someone that could use them sticks
Congrats


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2013)

Alright, so we've had two more who decided to pass on their prizes, so two new winners! 

*Chicken Patty* wins an Alienware keyboard 

*SirKeldon* wins $25 via PayPal from me


----------



## 7mm (Mar 10, 2013)

*Congratulations to all the Winners & participants, for contributing to the much NEEDED computing power. CHEERS!*


----------



## Bow (Mar 10, 2013)

CONGRATS to all the winners 

 I would have posted sooner but I have a nasty PC virus I can't seem to get rid of.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2013)

Bow said:


> I would have posted sooner but I have a nasty PC virus I can't seem to get rid of.



Off topic, but...

1. Turn off system restore (viruses hide there)
2. Run malwarebytes
3. run avira antivir
4. reboot
5. go into safe mode and rerun both scans
6. check things out with autoruns:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx

If you have a really nasty one that won't let you run any kind of anti-virus program (detects its executable and kills it), try a pre-OS scanner like this one:

http://www.avg.com/us-en/avg-rescue-cd


----------



## Bow (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks t_ski, this is in the 3rd day, have tried everything under the sun, I have a post up in gensoftware. I have never had a bug hide this good before.  may just but a new HDD and use my  win 7.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Alright, so we've had two more who decided to pass on their prizes, so two new winners!
> 
> *Chicken Patty* wins an Alienware keyboard
> 
> *SirKeldon* wins $25 via PayPal from me



Thank you very much, thanks to the donors and also to everyone that participated 

Keep up the crunching!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Prize time
> (donor of prize is in parentheses, winner is in bold)
> Radeon HD770 (mjkmike): *manofthem*
> Radeon HD770 (mjkmike): *p_o_s_pc*
> ...





[Ion] said:


> Alright, so we've had two more who decided to pass on their prizes, so two new winners!
> 
> *Chicken Patty* wins an Alienware keyboard
> 
> *SirKeldon* wins $25 via PayPal from me



First off I wanted to thank everyone for doing what you did and participating.  For all the new members, whether you won something or not, I really hope you stick around.  Hopefully by now you guys see that this forum has some kind of "family" feeling to it and it really is a nice place to hang out at .  

Now on to the prizes.  I want to thank everyone who donated and helped with making all this possible.  2nd of all, glad to have one a keyboard, it's actually something I needed.  Hopefully next time around I can pitch in and donate something.  I have done so in the past but this time around I wasn't able to. 

THANKS TO ALL WHO PARTICIPATED!


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 11, 2013)

I also want to thank everyone for the giveaways, and taking the time to get the challenge and giveaways organized!
TPU is truly a great place, with lots of good people!
Thanks again

Keep on Crunching!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Mar 12, 2013)

Both prizes have been dropped off at the post office and each of the winners should have a pm in their mailbox with their tracking info.  

Thank you to everyone who crunched and hopefully we can do this again sometime


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2013)

dank1983man420 said:


> Both prizes have been dropped off at the post office and each of the winners should have a pm in their mailbox with their tracking info.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who crunched and hopefully we can do this again sometime



That's some prompt goodness right there. 

I should be shipping my kb out tomorrow, granted I feel better than I did today.


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats everyone! Will there be a list of total points earned during the competition?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 12, 2013)

xvi said:


> Congrats everyone! Will there be a list of total points earned during the competition?



Good idea!  I'll post that soon 















manofthem's HD7770 has been shipped out--if I don't hear back from p_o_s_pc by tomorrow I'm going to re-draw his for someone else.


----------



## mauriek (Mar 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good idea!  I'll post that soon
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130312/1.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130312/2.png
> ...



i cant find my name on the list of total points  
i forgot my started date in the challenge to calculate my daily points.. 
my folding team going to make similar challenge so maybe i may copy some of the challenge rule or system i learn from here.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 12, 2013)

mauriek said:


> i cant find my name on the list of total points
> i forgot my started date in the challenge to calculate my daily points..
> my folding team going to make similar challenge so maybe i may copy some of the challenge rule or system i learn from here.



Sorry--I was tracking the statistics of people who had entered for prizes.  I probably should have done everyone--do you want me to retroactively go back and figure things out for you?

My apologies once again


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2013)

I should have done this earlier in the week, but I was (a) busy and (b) hopeful that p_o_s_pc would get back to me--but I've re-drawn the second HD7770 to a new winner since I haven't heard back.

The new winner is *Jstn7477*!
Please PM me with your shipping info


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2013)

I want to thank dank1983man420 for the fan. It has arrived safe and sound and my just find a new home in my newest build.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I should have done this earlier in the week, but I was (a) busy and (b) hopeful that p_o_s_pc would get back to me--but I've re-drawn the second HD7770 to a new winner since I haven't heard back.
> 
> The new winner is *Jstn7477*!
> Please PM me with your shipping info



Holy crap, I won an HD 7770? I guess it will accompany the XFX 7770 in my dad's PC at home and double the output. So proud to be a part of TPU's WCG team!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 18, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Holy crap, I won an HD 7770? I guess it will accompany the XFX 7770 in my dad's PC at home and double the output. So proud to be a part of TPU's WCG team!



Indeed you did 

I hope you enjoy the card--it's been crunching well for me the past month.  Sorry that I'm shipping it out a week late, but I hope that it's worth it


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Mar 18, 2013)

ion did you every get the key for Nexuiz?


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

Received the gift card from NF Blake (Blake) today! 

Thanks again!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> ion did you every get the key for Nexuiz?



Woah, sorry, I totally forgot about that.  I'm PMing you the code now


----------



## ZakkWylde (Mar 19, 2013)

Received my package from dank1983man420 today! Thanks for putting in the time and prize! I lol'd when I got it, I guess I never gave you my actual name! I'm sure the mailman enjoyed delivering the package to "Zakk Wylde"!  Thanks again!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2013)

Justin's HD7770 went out this morning


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2013)

I missed out on calming my prize, Who was the lucky one who got it? 

Congrats to everyone and thank you to everyone who donated prizes and who has donated there processing power. 


EDIT: Congrats JSTN on the 7770


----------

